# What are your fetishes?



## CrashGordon94 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm just curious what everyone's into. You can also mention the species (Or franchise, if you like official chars) that you like the best.
Mine are: 

high-heeled boots
leather
PVC/Latex
Gloves
Paw-shaped bondage mittens (Gotta be paw-shaped, the ball ones suck)
padlocked clothing
fully-clothed bathing
corsets
collars
Also, I normally prefer female Sonic chars (Tails, Blaze, Amy and Fiona mainly :mrgreen.


----------



## Rockk (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh god VORE <3333 
I love every kind of vore and just about anything where one person lands up stuck inside the body of another. It's UBER hot and there's a very emotional/romantic side to it too if the circumstances are right <3 Raccoons and squirrels are awesome for that, as well as raichu <333


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 1, 2009)

Collars, Fishnet shirts, tight pants, leather, undies


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 1, 2009)

Fetishes are retarded  .


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 1, 2009)

Blue Paint ^_^


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 1, 2009)

2 small iguanas licking my nipples and making out with a female dragon sitting behind me as she masturbates while an anthropomorphic dragon licks custard off my genitals with my parents looking on the whole scene wearing 1950s clothing and shouting "Sparkling wiggles!"


----------



## Thatch (Jan 1, 2009)

tubgirl


----------



## sashadistan (Jan 1, 2009)

According to my friends I am a fetish. In no particular order:

Homoerotic drawings/literature
Girls in tshirts and socks
Anal
Felching
Bondage with ropes, chain, leather or ribbons.
Gagging
Collars
Humiliation
Strangulation
Crossdressing
Zoophilia
Tails
Inter generational incest
Gimp
non-consensual sex

I expect that'll do. Basically anything that's not Scat, Vore, or Necrophilia.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 1, 2009)

Open to new things.

hate- feet fetishes, food, and bondage.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 1, 2009)

Grossness


----------



## jumbaa (Jan 1, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> 2 small iguanas licking my nipples and making out with a female dragon sitting behind me as she masturbates while an anthropomorphic dragon licks custard off my genitals with my parents looking on the whole scene wearing 1950s clothing and shouting "Sparkling wiggles!"



MINE TOO!


----------



## MagicWhiteLady (Jan 1, 2009)

Apart form being a really great tool to find RP parteners... I think RL is a good fast way to refernece what your into... =3

For me there was a side benifit of having a refernce for my commission page (This is what I will and won't draw *links*)

So.. ah... 
http://rh.greydawn.net/browse.php?c=MagicWhiteLady
??

Not listed there.. but still enjoyed is age play.. and a few others that I'm not sure havve names/words O_O
I also like trying otu new thigns =3 and am always willnig to give somethign a shot... I ahve no fear of gonig "meh this isn't my thing" mid rp scene/whatever XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 1, 2009)

i dont really have any fetishes...
im open to anything new but there are certain things i cant stand like vore, bondage and stuff, kinda creeps me out 0_0


----------



## BlackRat (Jan 1, 2009)

Um...intimacy? Does that count? Where the characters seem to have an emotional connection to each other...or maybe Accidental Nudity.
Yeah, I'm hardcore.

Edit: Gonna throw in Shirts-only too.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 1, 2009)

My fetish in non-disturbing fap-worthy works.  Fur, Human, Brick, the object doesn't matter.  Straight-sex, tentacle, inflation, whatever - see above "doesn't matter" comment.  My most common category, though?  Female, Tentacle, preferably human.  When I still saved porn folders, that was the largest - easily into the thousand-plus picture range.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 1, 2009)

Hmm.  Scalies and shirts-only.  About it.  At least, that is all I will say here.  XD


----------



## TDGSeal (Jan 1, 2009)

Herm... that's it really, I don't think liking bondage at times is really a fetish.


----------



## GrundMoon (Jan 1, 2009)

probably with collars...

oh and


CrashGordon94 said:


> Also, I normally prefer female Sonic chars (Tails, Blaze, Amy and Fiona mainly :mrgreen.


Tails is a boy...


----------



## breakmyheartcomics (Jan 1, 2009)

Sub-Dom and Bondage- I love being the sweet little sub girl, tentecles, auto-asfication( So spelled that wrong, chocking once's self), (no idea the name for this, having someone chock you. ), Um...wow. I have a lot. I just can't think of them. 

Let me list the ones I don't like.
Poop
Pee
Feet-eww.
Vomit
That's about it.


----------



## Laze (Jan 1, 2009)

I hardly have any *real* fetishes, both in actuality or when it comes to artwork but it all kind of depends on what mood I'm in I suppose. Kinda have a thing for thighs... 

Yeah, check me out I'm awfully tame when it comes to this kind of thing.

I'm also just going to say Hemipenis just to get it out of my system, hehehe. Granted they can't be used at the same time but I sort of like to pretend that they do X3


----------



## Firefoxwolffie (Jan 1, 2009)

Well my fetishes are a small bit of water sports,fursuits,vore(tame) other then that im just a yiffy wolf so not to many fetishes


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't have any.

Sup.



Whitenoise said:


> Fetishes are retarded  .



Haha

Yeah


----------



## Chex (Jan 1, 2009)

M/M, tight asses, awesome hips...

and sex against a wall is fantastic.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't even know when something gets so "sexy" in you mind to caount as a fetish -.-


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello internet.

TF
BDSM
Tails/paws
Bloodplay/Vampirism
Rape (only F/F)
Catgirls/Wolfgirls etc


That's about it, I guess.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 1, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Hello internet.
> 
> TF
> BDSM
> ...


 
What she said.  >>


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 1, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Hello internet.
> 
> * TF*
> BDSM
> ...



Oh how I wish I could post that picture of the heavy and the scout fighting, you know the one I mean  .


----------



## Brazen.Wench (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow... this is kind of a long list..

Copied from my fetlife account page:

M/s (Master/slave as a lifestyle choice), BDSM (in its various forms), abduction, age play, biting, blindfolds, bondage, boot worship, breast/nipple torture, breath play, candle wax, chains, choking, cock and ball torture (between 2 men), collar and lead/leash, dildos, discipline, edge play, electrotorture, erotic photography, exhibitionism, fire play, gangbangs, gun play, hair pulling, handcuffs, high heels, humiliation, knife play, leather, lingerie, masturbation, mental bondage, mind fucks, mutual masturbation, needle play, nun/priest play, oral sex, pain, pantyhose/stockings, piercings, play rape, power exchange, punching, vampirism, animalistic sex, resistance play, rimming, role play, sensory deprivation, sex in public, slapping, spanking, talking dirty, tattoos, vibrators, whips.


I did have a giant list to pull these from... which I dabble in day to day depends on my mood.


----------



## KidLoose (Jan 1, 2009)

Okay, lets make some magic here! XD

I think it goes without saying that most of these apply only to RPing or other fictional settings.
* Cubs/Loli/Shota 
*Opai (lolis with breasts. XD)
*Straight Shota (Usually involves a younger male with an older female)
*Incest
*Impreg
*Transgender
*Transformation
*Collars
*Fem Dom
*Breast Expansion
*Light Bondage
*Lesbianism
*Straight Cross-dressing (guy dresses like girl and mates with girl).
*Exhibitionism
*Rabbits!
*Predictors mating with Prey
*PokemonXTrainer/DigimonXTamer
*Bestiality
*Pet-play
*(and not sure if this counts but...) Rule 34! X3

And that's all I can remember off the top of my head. I know, I'm one twisted individual, aren't I? XD


----------



## RTDragon (Jan 1, 2009)

szopaw said:


> tubgirl



WTF? Wow you must have an iron stomach.

Well for me mine are.

Vore (Tame Kind)
Inflation
Macro/Micro
Paw (Depending on my mood)
Scalies (M/M) (But Female too)

Though i'm sure there's more.


That's all for me.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh hey, another "WAT FETISH U LIEK" thread.  Been a little while since the last.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 1, 2009)

OH YEAH I FORGOT LOLICON SILLY ME


----------



## ADF (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a thing for lizard and dragon anatomy; especially with an emphasis on the relation between the characters body and tail, I prefer to see the tails connection to the body rather than it just being a background item like in most mammal furry art. 

I'm not too fussy about clothing styles but there is definitely something about clothing only above the waist that's sexy, seeing a long shirt cover everything up and lifted at the back by the tail. Open clothing teasing what's underneath, also I find clothing adapted for anthro anatomy much more interesting.

I also like transformation based art but I am not sure what my exact preferences are regarding that, some TFs does it for me but most don't.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 1, 2009)

Hmmm...

-Some bondage (blindfolds, handcuffs, chastity belts...that's it)
-Some watersports (but it's a bit, eh)
-many, many different sex positions (frot, head, 69, doggy, etc)
-sex while still wearing some clothing


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't really have any fetishes per say. I do like the following if it counts:
Breast Expansion - preferably natural growth, or growth that involves eating food that goes directly to the breasts (basically the idea is that the food is directly converted to fat and stored in the breasts)
Lactation - sucking on and drinking the milk that comes from said breasts.
Breast play (I suppose this counts as a fetish?)
Women with Large breasts


----------



## Tycho (Jan 1, 2009)

kusanagi-sama said:


> I don't really have any fetishes per say. I do like the following if it counts:
> Breast Expansion - preferably natural growth, or growth that involves eating food that goes directly to the breasts (basically the idea is that the food is directly converted to fat and stored in the breasts)
> Lactation - sucking on and drinking the milk that comes from said breasts.
> Breast play (I suppose this counts as a fetish?)
> Women with Large breasts



*BOOBIES!*


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm just too open to have a fetish.  I just want really good sex.  Or bad sex many times until they get good at it.


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 2, 2009)

[LEGEND]:
(+++) Pawsome!
(++) Oh my! <3
(+) I like it
(~) Indifferent/undecided
(-) Not my thing
(--) Turn-off
(---) My mouse is on its way to Back button
(?) Never saw that before

Anal on Males (++++)
Anal on Females (++++)
Breasts (++)
Breast Expansion (++)
Weight Gain (+)
Bondage (+++)
Clothing (+++)
Leather (++)
Stockings (++)
Shoe/Boots (++)
Suit and Tie (+++)
Muscle, Male (+)
Muscle, Female (---)
Herm (+++)
Cub (++++)
Baby/Diaper (++)
Transformation (++++)
Macro/Micro (++++)
Impregnation (++++)
Pregnancy (+++)
Lactation (+)
Anal Vore (++++)
Soul Vore (?)
Cock Vore (++++)
Standard Soft Vore (++++)
Standard Hard Vore (----)
Paw/Foot (++++)
Incest (+++)
Yuri (F/F) (++++)
Yaoi (M/M) (++++)
Hetero (M/F) (++++)
Bi (++++)
Girly Boys (+++)
Butch Girls (++++)
Mind Control (++++)
Rape (--)
Uniform (++)
Orgy (++++)
Subbing/Doming (~)
Biting (+++)
Cheesecake (?)
Solo Masturbation (++++)
Scat (----)
Inflation (++)
Fat/Pudge (++)
Tech (++)
Watersports (++)
Glasses (++)
Tentacles (+++)
Oviposition (?)
Masochism (?)
Sadism (?)
Multiple body parts (?)
Partial Nudity (++++)
Gore/guro (---)
Snuff (---)
Hyper (++)
Zoophilia (++++)
Electricity (?)
She-males (+++)
Cross-dressing (+++)
Skunk spray (---)
Oral (++++)
Asphyxiation (---)
Wet-look (++++)
Mud/Quicksand etc (++)
Sinking (++)
Spooge (++++)
Body Paint (++++)
Plants (?)


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

Quiet269 said:


> Herm (+++)
> *Cub (++++)*
> *Baby/Diaper (++)*
> *Impregnation (++++)*
> ...


 
You get a nice big thumbs down for those. Mainly the ones in bold.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> You get a nice big thumbs down for those. Mainly the ones in bold.



Pretty much everyone here is a disgusting faggot, and they still try to say there's more to furries then retarded fetishes  .


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Pretty much everyone here is a disgusting faggot, and they still try to say there's more to furries then retarded fetishes  .


 
I take pride in being less of a disgusting faggot, thank you very much.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 2, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Pretty much everyone here is a disgusting faggot, and they still try to say there's more to furries then retarded fetishes  .


"More" being the fact you can't masturbate to nice, normal things like lesbian porn.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I take pride in being less of a disgusting faggot, thank you very much.



Good on ya  .


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 2, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> "More" being the fact you can't masturbate to nice, normal things like lesbian porn.



What's huh?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 2, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> What's huh?


dowhat now


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 2, 2009)

Combat boots, muscles, collars/leashes, fishnet shirts, and some other ones I can't really think of right now. Wait, would office sex count?


----------



## IanCC (Jan 2, 2009)

umm...
homoerotic drawings, literatures
anal
Collars
tails/paws
undies
rape
shota
cubs
incest
muscle man
yaoi

well.. that's it I guess >w<


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 2, 2009)

Women. 
Women that are not in pain with hyper breasts. 
Intimate relationships. 

Maybe if anything "kinky", TF. Can't say it's ever given me a boner with all the boners and sex in their literature though. 

...Yeah, I'm QUITE the boring person.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

IanCC said:


> umm...
> shota
> cubs


 
Then we are on two opposite ends of world.


----------



## Brazen.Wench (Jan 2, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Pretty much everyone here is a disgusting faggot, and they still try to say there's more to furries then retarded fetishes  .




Or maybe.. there's just more to being a furry.  If a furry is all you are, that's pretty limited and I feel a little sorry for you.

I'm a furry, a slave, a masochist, a woman, a writer, an artist, a musician, an art lover, and a long list of other things.

So I'd be worried if there wasn't "more to furries than" something.

I mentioned this in another thread, but people in alternative communities really should refrain from calling someone else's preferences retarded.  There's a large group of people that would say the same about you for even being on a furry board.  

My kink isn't your kink, but that doesn't make either kink wrong.

Or better said, if you're in a glass house, your ass should get dressed in the basement.


----------



## Zentio (Jan 2, 2009)

Fatties.

In b4 whitenoise rages about that.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

very yes:

mild NC (ie one person starts out not into it so much, but gets 'persuaded' in a fun way)
mind control/charming/heat/whatever else
hypnosis (im convinced that nearly anyone who actually tries this will add it to their repertoire, cause holy goddamn its a trip)
light bondage

still good:

almost everything else that's not gory, gross, gay, cruel, or pedo, and i'm willing to forgive a fair amount of m/m in the content if there's other stuff i like



PriestRevan said:


> You get a nice big thumbs down for those. Mainly the ones in bold.



hello i am a ridiculous person i am a furry who judges other people by their fetishes i have never had any clues at all


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 2, 2009)

Zoltan said:


> Fatties.
> 
> In b4 whitenoise rages about that.



Why would I rage about that, your fetish is hilarious to me  .


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 2, 2009)

Brazen.Wench said:


> Or maybe.. there's just more to being a furry.  If a furry is all you are, that's pretty limited and I feel a little sorry for you.
> 
> I'm a furry, a slave, a masochist, a woman, a writer, an artist, a musician, an art lover, and a long list of other things.
> 
> ...


He's asexual so he doesn't get it.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 2, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> He's asexual so he doesn't get it.



The fact that I'm an asshole likely doesn't help either :V .


----------



## Zentio (Jan 2, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Why would I rage about that, your fetish is hilarious to me  .



Because last month during the banner shit you wouldn't stop whining and ranting about fatties.
And since you were lurking in this thread I figured you'd complain about it again.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 2, 2009)

Zoltan said:


> Because last month during the banner shit you wouldn't stop whining and ranting about fatties.
> And since you were lurking in this thread I figured you'd complain about it again.



I thought that banner was awesome  .


----------



## TehBrownPup (Jan 2, 2009)

sashadistan said:


> I expect that'll do. Basically anything that's not Scat or Necrophilia.



I cut out "Vore" because any kind of vore is hot, but yeah, the above applies to me.


----------



## Komodog (Jan 2, 2009)

fatties are relevant to my interests


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Jan 2, 2009)

PVC/Latex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its All I wear Anymore!
Imagine A Saber Leopardess In A PVC Halter Dress!
I Go To A Place I Favor And It Called
http://www.intimatewholesalers.com/
They Have All The Best PVC For The Money!
I Just spent Today $132.97 On A (I'll Describe The Items)
1. A Vinyl Belted Halter.
2. A Long Pink PVC Dress.
It Was Well Worth It!!
**Shiver Purrss**


----------



## harry2110 (Jan 2, 2009)

transformation


----------



## Psudowolf (Jan 2, 2009)

I have some, but I won't tell you all of them


Bloodletting (in moderation)
Collars and leashes
I'm an exibitionist, I don't really know the actual name (to only a select few I know personally)
Light Bondage
Biting
Insert the rest here.
I'll come up with some more later...I'm too tired


----------



## robomilk (Jan 2, 2009)

Fat stuff, inflatey stuff, veeeeery light vore and species transformation here :3


----------



## Ratte (Jan 2, 2009)

Actual relationships.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 2, 2009)

Rabbit Hole? Meh, not much I'm not willing to at least try, or really turns me off.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> hello i am a ridiculous person* i am a furry who judges other people by their fetishes* i have never had any clues at all


 
Yep.

Love ya too baby.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 2, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> "More" being the fact you can't masturbate to nice, normal things like lesbian porn.



But...I don't find that erotic! D: I barely find anything erotic!


----------



## Ratte (Jan 2, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> But...I don't find that erotic! D: I barely find anything erotic!



Mmm...shit.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 2, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> But...I don't find that erotic! D: I barely find anything erotic!


You have something terribly wrong with you to not like lesbian porn


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 2, 2009)

Who the hell doesn't like lesbians?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 2, 2009)

Brazen.Wench said:


> If a furry is all you are, that's pretty limited and I feel a little sorry for you.



I feel sorry for anyone who's a furry, too. 

Even more so for people with other fucked up fetishes :V



Whitenoise said:


> The fact that I'm an asshole likely doesn't help either :V .



Oh, you.



Shenzi said:


> You have something terribly wrong with you to not like lesbian porn



I agree with this statement.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2009)

Transformation. ^_^;


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jan 2, 2009)

Huh.... I could give you a list off the top of my head.

cute (love falls in to this category)
guro (blood, guts, etc.)
cross dressing
light clothing (pajamas, socks, etc.)
sadism/masochism
heavy bondage
orgies, trains, and sandwiches (lol, it'd be hard for me to draw for sure)
cum
collars/braces/chains
Watersports
weird/flexible positions
non-anthro
age play
cub
toys
tail
Body art/paint
incest
Normal


How shall I be judged?


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 2, 2009)

Vore, definately


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Who the hell doesn't like lesbians?


 gay men?... wow, seriously people, think a little more 

I'd say my WORST fetish is hyper.. and I hardly even like that.

fetishes:
Hyper
DP
self service pump (speaks for itself)
somewhat auto-fellatio


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> gay men?... wow, seriously people, think a little more


Learn to recognize sarcasm


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Learn to recognize sarcasm


trust me, If I said who DOESN'T like gay porn, someone in here would be yelling at me, so calm down k?


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 2, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Learn to recognize sarcasm



Thanks. I didn't want to say anything myself 



Milo The Delphin said:


> trust me, If I said who DOESN'T like gay porn, someone in here would be yelling at me, so calm down k?



I really don't think anyone would yell at you for that


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm not yelling...


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I'm not yelling...


well, you don't need to yell to get angry :\ 

I wouldn't mind hearing someone say "who doesn't like gay porn" though :3 

I feel like I can never relate to anyone on these forums anymore T.T


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey, girly boys and M/M is awesome.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Hey, girly boys and M/M is awesome.


ok ok, no need to pity me now T____T but thnx xD


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> gay men?... wow, seriously people, think a little more



NOT EVEN THEM



Milo The Delphin said:


> well, you don't need to yell to get angry :\
> 
> I wouldn't mind hearing someone say "who doesn't like gay porn" though :3
> 
> I feel like I can never relate to anyone on these forums anymore T.T



Who doesn't like gay porn? 

Let's see a show of hands.



Shenzi said:


> girly boys



D:<


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 2, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> D:<


Getting defensive?


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> NOT EVEN THEM



haha! no... I even once watched this thing called cervex... something, and I believe I threw up twice?

edit: at one point in the video, a giant button looking thing popped out, and that's when I threw up >_>


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 2, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Getting defensive?



Always.



Milo The Delphin said:


> haha! no... I even once watched this thing called cervex... something, and I believe I threw up twice?
> 
> edit: at one point in the video, a giant button looking thing popped out, and that's when I threw up >_>



The clitoris? :|


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> The clitoris? :|



is that the thingy that looks like a flipped inside out belly button?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> is that the thingy that looks like a flipped inside out belly button?



That's probably what you saw. 8)


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's probably what you saw. 8)


and guys.... LIKE that? ok ok... I'm just gonna... pretend like nothing happened. :-|


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 2, 2009)

ITT: Things that do not need public light.


I do not understand the urge to blurt these things out or tell the first person who happens to ask.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> ITT: Things that do not need public light.
> 
> 
> I do not understand the urge to blurt these things out or tell the first person who happens to ask.


yea, I'm sorry. I'm not one to judge. what I like, people might find nasty as well.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 2, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> ITT: Things that do not need public light.
> 
> 
> I do not understand the urge to blurt these things out or tell the first person who happens to ask.


"Hi, what's your name?"
"Foot fetish!"

It works in bars


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> ITT: Things that do not need public light.
> 
> 
> I do not understand the urge to blurt these things out or tell the first person who happens to ask.



yeah sex is only one of the most fun parts about being alive, i dont get why people talk about it lots the instant they can get away with it



edit: also, can you honestly say that you think less of the people who are talking about what they like? if you can't, then why complain? if you can, then what does that say about you?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> and guys.... LIKE that? ok ok... I'm just gonna... pretend like nothing happened. :-|



I think it's cute, personally. :3

Also, it lets you know that you're doing things right.



Xipoid said:


> ITT: Things that do not need public light.
> 
> 
> I do not understand the urge to blurt these things out or tell the first person who happens to ask.



Repeat from the last fetish thread: Xipoid is my fetish.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> is that the thingy that looks like a flipped inside out belly button?



almost every part of sex, gay or straight or fetish or missionary, looks disgusting at first blush

it's only once it's associated with pleasure (via porn, instinctively, or any other way) that it turns around

i'm not sure how this nugget of information relates to your specific situation, but there you go

if you always screwed on some specific kitchen table then years later that kitchen table will still make you a little randy


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> You get a nice big thumbs down for those. Mainly the ones in bold.


Ok, and you think I give a fuck, why?


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

let's not judge people on here ok?


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 2, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Repeat from the last fetish thread: Xipoid is my fetish.



I've got something for you.




FourLetterWord said:


> yeah sex is only one of the most fun parts about being alive, i dont get why people talk about it lots the instant they can get away with it
> 
> 
> 
> edit: also, can you honestly say that you think less of the people who are talking about what they like? if you can't, then why complain? if you can, then what does that say about you?



I do not judge people on such criteria. I just do not understand why they would act upon such an impulse. Call me old fashioned, but to me it's one of those things that needs disclosure only on a private level... like your salary (minus the whole professional atmosphere, unless you're into that).


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I do not judge people on such criteria. I just do not understand why they would act upon such an impulse. Call me old fashioned, but to me it's one of those things that needs disclosure only on a private level... like your salary (minus the whole professional atmosphere, unless you're into that).



that's fair enough, but consider that what needs disclosure is entirely culture-dependant

the culture of this forum is hugely open and willing to talk (and more), so here we are


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 2, 2009)

I also enjoy stick my penis in anthills while I eat live slugs, dressed only in a bowtie and listening to Backstreet Boys


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 2, 2009)

Maybe everyone has a forum-exhibitionism fetish


----------



## Arryu (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> let's not judge people on here ok?




If furries are starting to judge people, things have gone wrong...

but back on topic: I like big butts and I cannot lie


----------



## makmakmob (Jan 2, 2009)

I feel so normal when I read this... Just like the last one I read, actually. 
Most porn to be found is tedious and bland anyway.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

Arryu said:


> If furries are starting to judge people, things have gone wrong...
> 
> but back on topic: I like big butts and I cannot lie


oh yea! I forgot about that one. I'm not a HUGE butt fan, but I like the bubbly butt type. it's nice :3


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> I feel so normal when I read this... Just like the last one I read, actually.
> Most porn to be found is tedious and bland anyway.



theres a temptation to be a "vanilla" sort of person, as though not having a fetish were a clean bill of sexual health

obv you should do whatever makes you happy, but personally i would be outright _shocked_ if there wasn't _anything_ you liked or disliked in sex

there isnt a person alive that has literally no preferences when it comes to the horizontal monkey shuffle, i bet you'd like plenty of kinks if you tried them


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 2, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I also enjoy stick my penis in anthills while I eat live slugs, dressed only in a bowtie and listening to Backstreet Boys


  Oh boy! Finally someone else with the same fetish. I like to smoke the ants out of the hole first though that way i can use there bodies as lube.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 2, 2009)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> Oh boy! Finally someone else with the same fetish. I like to smoke the ants out of the hole first though that way i can use there bodies as lube.



wtf dude that's sick


----------



## makmakmob (Jan 2, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> theres a temptation to be a "vanilla" sort of person, as though not having a fetish were a clean bill of sexual health
> 
> obv you should do whatever makes you happy, but personally i would be outright _shocked_ if there wasn't _anything_ you liked or disliked in sex
> 
> there isnt a person alive that has literally no preferences when it comes to the horizontal monkey shuffle, i bet you'd like plenty of kinks if you tried them



I'm not saying I have no kinks (I do), just that they feel normal compared to what some people here come up with. 
I tend to find without some kind of story or atmosphere to spice it up, porn feels pretty empty; it's just two (or more?) people fucking each other.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 2, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> wtf dude that's sick



also sarcasm lulz


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

how bad is Hyper really? (and not even the building sized cocks, just above average size. that's the kind I like)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 2, 2009)

Im willing to try anything once...

But im not into scat, vore, or inflation... =_= Nasty stuff.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> I'm not saying I have no kinks (I do), just that they feel normal compared to what some people here come up with.
> I tend to find without some kind of story or atmosphere to spice it up, porn feels pretty empty; it's just two (or more?) people fucking each other.



cool, i can work with that

consider the atmosphere of a man hitting on a woman at a bar, the two have a lot to drink, go home, and have drunken fumblesex

consider also the atmosphere of a man hitting on a woman at a bar, whispering an obscene promise of a one-night-stand that she'll never forget, leaving before getting drunk, consentually tying her to the bed for some light bondage play, then spending the rest of the night seeing what noises can come out of her after repeated application of every sextoy known to man

it may not be your thing but i bet you see the appeal, non?

most fetishes are just a little extra oomph on something that would be fun anyway. not all of them, but most of them. it's just a matter of taste, and woe to he who likes only bread


----------



## makmakmob (Jan 2, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> cool, i can work with that
> 
> consider the atmosphere of a man hitting on a woman at a bar, the two have a lot to drink, go home, and have drunken fumblesex
> 
> ...



By The way, I suddenly realized my last statement could be misconstrued. When I said 'I do' I mean I _do_ have kinks.

And yeah, pretty much hit the nail on the head there. (for me, at least)


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 2, 2009)

-_- now i know not to get drunk in bars thanks


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 3, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> let's not judge people on here ok?



I am going to judge you and you are going to LIKE it.



Xipoid said:


> I've got something for you.



 I can has?



LizardKing said:


> I also enjoy stick my penis in anthills while I eat live slugs, dressed only in a bowtie and listening to Backstreet Boys



You had me up until the Backstreet Boys part. D:<



makmakmob said:


> Most porn to be found is tedious and bland anyway.



Word.



FourLetterWord said:


> there isnt a person alive that has literally no preferences when it comes to the horizontal monkey shuffle, i bet you'd like plenty of kinks if you tried them



kinks != fetishes.



Milo The Delphin said:


> how bad is Hyper really? (and not even the building sized cocks, just above average size. that's the kind I like)



I wouldn't say that 'above-average' is the same as hyper.  You just like big dicks, you little slut you :V


----------



## Xendrian (Jan 3, 2009)

I like the following...

Non-excruciating muscle growth (M/F)
Hourglass body types and big hips.
BE
Tight, baggy or draped-over clothing

Just for starters... ^_^


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 3, 2009)

Xendrian said:


> I like the following...
> 
> Non-excruciating muscle growth (M/F)
> Hourglass body types and big hips.
> ...


What's BE? Just curious.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> kinks != fetishes.



What's the distinction between them? I realize that there are non-sexual fetishes, but as far as sexual ones are concerned, the term "kinks" is applicable.  The term "kink" might signify a slightly less-powerful attraction to something than "fetish", but I think they are definitely in the same vein.



LizardKing said:


> I also enjoy stick my penis in anthills



Sexy.



LizardKing said:


> while I eat live slugs



HAWT.



LizardKing said:


> dressed only in a bowtie



Oh fuck yeah.



LizardKing said:


> and listening to Backstreet Boys



Whoa whoa whoa, that's WAYYYY too much masochism for my tastes, man.  That's just freaky.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 3, 2009)

One should be pretty obvious, and I wish I hadn't have picked that fucking name.
I also like muscle and fat furs, and paws.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Jan 3, 2009)

Well...since the differentiation between kink and fetish is still being debated on this thread...here is a list of kinks and/or fetishes in order of turn-on...ness <_< Whatever

-Biting
-Growling
-Licking
-D/s
-Wax (No comments on this one -.-)
-Insults (ties in with D/s)
-Exhibitionism
-Edgeplay (google it)
-Paws
-Dogs (anthro only and preferably big/muscled)

So there. Scoff/Laugh/Comment all you want =P


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 3, 2009)

Pwncakesfury said:


> Well...since the differentiation between kink and fetish is still being debated on this thread...here is a list of kinks and/or fetishes in order of turn-on...ness <_< Whatever
> 
> -Biting
> -Growling
> ...


I love biting and growling. :3


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah, i'd say it's pretty clear that this thread is more about what you like than the term you'd use for what you like


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 3, 2009)

sashadistan said:


> According to my friends I am a fetish.



I hear that alot too, but then they get a mouthful and usually shut up about it. Though I wouldn't consider this particular group "friends" to say the least. I just don't see how Furry could be considered a fetish no more than cosplay or hentai is to Anime.

As for my fetishes...

Bellys - Not overweight or bulging bellies, but tight toned bellies, like a Belly Dancer. 

Tails - Me <3 Big fluffy tails.

Small Breasts - I've always, ALWAYS found large breasts disturbing. Even in my youth I never cared for them, and it was that dislike that developed my love/preference for smaller breasts(Think Rukia Kuchiki from Bleach)

Lactation - Now when I say lactation I don't mean huge breasts dripping gallons and gallons of milk continually, I mean the average/smaller-sized breasts with your norm of a flow that is only ever expressed through means of pressure or suction(By mouth preferably).

Now if my friend were to see this list he'd have a field day. He's been trying to guess the last fetish for months.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 3, 2009)

Blood and vampires are my two biggest fetishes besides furries. If you know what's good for you never come over to my house dressed as a vampire.. yeah..


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 3, 2009)

Fuck it, I'll post. Why not?

Bloodplay/drinking
Biting
Collars (but no other bondage)
Furries (obviously)
Chubby (not fat, but a little extra is _good_ :3)
Predator/prey
Hard vore (om nom)
Teeth
Claws
Being rough. Rar. ;3

But I'm pretty open minded. I'd probably mess around with anything that isn't cub, watersports/scat or -too- violent.


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 4, 2009)

Blue Cup said:


> I just have one fetish: *Lactation*.




yay milk!


----------



## BassMan (Jan 4, 2009)

I love Bondage and WAM (Wet And Messy) the most. I also have a bit of a thing for vore.


----------



## makmakmob (Jan 4, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> What's BE? Just curious.



Methinks 'tis breast expansion.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 4, 2009)

I admit to one...Lactation...sorry large breast laden from milk gets me


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 4, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I admit to one...Lactation...sorry large breast laden from milk gets me



Hyena milk?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 4, 2009)

Hyena butter?


----------



## mammagamma (Jan 4, 2009)

macro/growth + tits = huge tits = awesome

I don't think there's anything else, really.

Other than Breast expansion

HEY WHAT CAN I SAY, I LIKE BOOBS


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 4, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I admit to one...Lactation...sorry large breast laden from milk gets me





LizardKing said:


> Hyena milk?





David M. Awesome said:


> Hyena butter?



"Barf"


----------



## KiloCharlie (Jan 4, 2009)

online...

tentacle... some ppl find it weird, gross, strange, and disturbing... personally, i don't care what they think...
Furry (full-anthro and catgirl/boy)... Duh... i'm here arn't i? 
that's all i can think of for now...


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a furry-hate fetish. Every time Whitenoise says something bad about furries I get an erection.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 4, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I have a furry-hate fetish. Every time Whitenoise says something bad about furries I get an erection.



This.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 4, 2009)

Beating up girly boys and smash fags.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 4, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Beating up girly boys and smash fags.



Word. \m/


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a fetish for sucking up to david.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Beating up girly boys and smash fags.



Not nice at all


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 4, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I have a fetish for sucking off David.


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 4, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> You get a nice big thumbs down for those. Mainly the ones in bold.


You know the funny thing, just going back through his gallery a lot of his characters look like cubs


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 4, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> SnowFox said:
> 
> 
> > I have a fetish for sucking off David.



Eh, fair enough.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 4, 2009)

Oryxe said:


> Not nice at all


 It's a man thing.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's a man thing.




=.=


----------



## Uro (Jan 4, 2009)

Eh, fuck might as well have a go.

Being dominated via bondage, and just bondage in general I guess (I'm pretty subby :O). And pretty much anything in that line (ballgags, blindfolds, ect)

That's about it for me, sad short list I know.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

Ballgags... lol.. the name makes me laugh


----------



## Uro (Jan 4, 2009)

Oryxe said:


> Ballgags... lol.. the name makes me laugh



;D


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jan 4, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> What's BE? Just curious.


 
BE is Breast Expansion of course.

Also, in regards to Macro, I like Macro females, but mainly I like macro breasts on the females, and don't care how large they get either.

Clothing I like on females:
A good formal dress
Sundress (I'd love to see a busty female wear one of these - you never see a busty female in one because I don't think they make them for anything other than thin and small breasted women)
Tight jeans and low cut blouse showing lots of cleavage
Or just being lazy around the house:  tight jeans and a white T-shirt with no bra on.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a thing for SnowFox.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 4, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I have a  furry-hate fetish. Every time Whitenoise says something bad about furries I get an erection.



Holy  shit me too, what are the odds D: ?

Also holy christ you're adorable :3  .



David M. Awesome said:


> This.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 4, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Holy  shit me too, what are the odds D: ?
> 
> Also holy christ you're adorable :3  .



Well I don't hate furries. I'm part of the furry scum you hate, minus the weird fetishes. I just seem to get off on your hate


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 4, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Well I don't hate furries. *I'm part of the furry scum you hate*, minus the weird fetishes. I just seem to get off on your hate



You most certainly aren't >:[ . I could never hate you SnowFox, you're too freaking cute, this is my only weakness :V .


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 4, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You most certainly aren't >:[ . I could never hate you SnowFox, you're too freaking cute, this is my only weakness :V .



D'awww how sweet of you. I kinda blushed for real.


----------



## LoC (Jan 4, 2009)

A werewolf-version of Angela Gossow screaming profanities (with her death metal vocals, of course) urging me to do her, attired in some really kinky leather and a holding a lead attached to a collar around my neck in her one hand and a suitcase of 'toys' in the other.

Too much information?


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

LoC said:


> A werewolf-version of Angela Gossow screaming profanities (with her death metal vocals, of course) urging me to do her, attired in some really kinky leather and a holding a lead attached to a collar around my neck in her one hand and a suitcase of 'toys' in the other.
> 
> Too much information?


 

now if we could only get real pix instead of the fuzzy ones in our minds.  It only gets to be TMI if you tell us what brand of cigs you smoke afterwards.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 5, 2009)

Drama, but too much will make my arm cramp.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 5, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Drama, but too much will make my arm cramp.




Lol'd


----------



## LoC (Jan 5, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> now if we could only get real pix instead of the fuzzy ones in our minds.  It only gets to be TMI if you tell us what brand of cigs you smoke afterwards.



Marlboro Red. I barely smoke at all, but I like these ones for some reason.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Jan 6, 2009)

Adding this in addition to my previous list (page 5)

-Cum <_<


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd post mine but it's a giant list, so. (I'm talking huge, and gross here.)


----------



## anonymous kiba (Jan 7, 2009)

I am a babyfurr and thats about it


----------



## SirRob (Jan 7, 2009)

anonymous kiba said:


> I am a babyfurr and thats about it


Better start running. >_>


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 7, 2009)

Kurama17 said:


> Combat boots, muscles, collars/leashes, fishnet shirts, and some other ones I can't really think of right now. Wait, would office sex count?


 
Ooh! And master/pet play, along with public places! =3


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah master/pet is awesome :O


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 7, 2009)

I know. Plus, being the pet sometimes has its benefits ;D


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 7, 2009)

Kurama17 said:


> I know. Plus, being the pet sometimes has its benefits ;D


----------



## Frasque (Jan 7, 2009)

Bubble wrap. 
Pop, pop, pop.


----------



## Adrimor (Jan 7, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Who the hell doesn't like lesbians?


Apparently they're quite unfriendly in real life, and often unattractive.
'Course, the only lesbians I know personally aren't either, so who can say?
Well..the first one does look somewhat like a boy, but still...



David M. Awesome said:


> Who doesn't like gay porn?
> 
> Let's see a show of hands.


If you're talking about porn of real people... -=raises a hand=-
I mean, I'd fuck a guy...
but I'd rather not see two guys going at it on video.
I dunno, it just seems kinda "can I go now?", if that makes sense...
I don't even like straight porn, generally...
I'll watch solo guys if they're good-looking, though, so am I a walking contradiction yet?

Here's my list...
+ Oral
+ Anal
+ Snowballing
+ Fingering/fisting
+ Rimming
+ Ball-licking
+ Masturbation (preference to mutual, generally)
+ Group sex
+ Herms
+ Hyper
+ Macro (Micro freaks me out though)
+ Bukkake
+ Transformation (as long as it's not the only thing going on)
+ Fat furs (fat people are gross IRL, though X.x)
+ Inflation by cum (non-painful only)
+ Autocunnilingus/autofellatio/self-rimming
+ Tentacles (liquid/slime type only, for some reason...)
+ Lactation
+ Tribadism
+ Female ejaculation
+ Body-part growth
+ Watersports
+ Animal-type dicks (not into Y-shaped vag, though)
+ Multi-penis
+ Multi-breast
+ Dicknipples (non-shitting only)
+ Nipple-fucking (as an orifice)
+ Sounding
+ Soft vore (non-lethal only)
+ Genital vore (see above)
+ Anal vore (again, see above)
+ Oviposition
+ Muzzlefucks
+ Electrical stimulation (non-painful)
+ Ice play
+ Exhibition
+ Zoo
+ Lightning
+ Pretty much everything else I think of when half-asleep.

SEMI-FETISHES? (I can't get off on them alone, but they do enhance things--do they still qualify?)
+ Flirting/teasing
+ Stretching (wake up, yawn, stretch--that kind)
+ Belly-rubbing
+ Scritching/nuzzling/cuddling/etc.
+ Accents--particularly Irish, Scottish, Southern gentry (not the redneck kind, though), upper-class British, Russian, and Spanish so far...
Australian's hit-or-miss, but occasionally cool.
Also...there needs to be someone young out there who talks like Sean Connery >_>;
+ Dunno if this one has a name--basically, you and your partner(s) wind up sharing the same consciousness...
+ Romance

I'm into non-con on some conditions, but only in RPs, and it has to be the other person's idea...though I have to be top then...does that make any sense?

Basically, I just like helping other people get off, I suppose...
That and big numbers, apparently XD

...I don't know where really thick cum would fit here...

EDIT: Also, does Shirley Manson count as a fetish? What about Courtney Love (_before_ she turned into a freaky-ass zombie prostitute)?


----------



## sdm42393 (Jan 7, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> + Fat furs (fat people are gross IRL, though X.x)



That, and I occasionally look into babyfur stuff.


----------



## Kiz Redweek (Jan 8, 2009)

Hm...

Consensual rape
Tails
Fuzzy ears
Paws
Anthros
BONDAGE!


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 8, 2009)

Kiz Redweek said:


> Hm...
> 
> Consensual rape *play*
> Tails
> ...



Fixed :V .


----------



## Shadow (Jan 9, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> Apparently they're quite unfriendly in real life, and often unattractive.
> 'Course, the only lesbians I know personally aren't either, so who can say?
> Well..the first one does look somewhat like a boy, but still...
> 
> ...



*snaps out a daze* Never expected a response like this from you. |D


----------



## IanCC (Jan 9, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> If you're talking about porn of real people... -=raises a hand=-
> I mean, I'd fuck a guy...
> but I'd rather not see two guys going at it on video.
> I dunno, it just seems kinda "can I go now?", if that makes sense...
> ...


You're a walking contradiction :lol:
though it's not much, XD


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jan 9, 2009)

GIANT LIST AHOY, BETTER SKIP IT


AWH FUCKIT.

I'll be un-lazy and post my list, which, is hueg by the way. Let's see if I can remember them all off the top of my head. (It'll probably slowly get worse and into my detail as the list goes on, so.)

+ Reptiles, snakes, anything with scales, really.
+ For mammals, bears, rhinos, bulls, most sea-mammals, tigers, ALL canines.
+ Leash/Collar play
+ Master/Pet (slave, whatever)
+ BDSM
+ Food play
+ (Depends on the bodytype/species) guys wearing girl-y clothing
+ Super manly guys (CHEST HAIR, PEOPLE. IT EXISTS. STOP BEING GROSSED OUT BY IT)
+ Body hair
+ Scent/Musk play
+ Multi-limb (Two pairs of arms, three pairs of arms, multiple heads.. Multiple tails, whatever.)
+ Taurs
+ Muscle furs (From toned, to wtf-disgusting-how does he even MOVE OR BREATH)
+ Fat furs (Chubby, to OH GOD KATAMARI BLOB)
+ Inflation (Popping or not, gas, water, cum, food, whatever._
+ Watersports and, the, erhm, 'other end' waste stuff.
+ Diapers
+ Nipplleeesss. <3 Nipples = hawt.
+ Sweat
+ Guys who are working out. >:3
+ Overstuffed with food..
+ Water in general
+ Slobfurs
+ Robots
+ Tentacles
+ Goo
+ Egg play (Non-fertile eggs plz, the thought of actually being mpreg with children freaks me the fuck out, because seriously, YOU ARE CARRYING A BABY so the non-fertile eggs thing makes it better. Somehow. Don't ask.)
+ Mpreg/Unbirth (As said above, I don't like the thought of ruining some poor child by being aroused by it inside of another person. However, the unbirth comes in so if it's someone I know, who likes the fetish and is being--I'D RATHER NOT EXPLAIN IT SO SHUT UP)
+ Muscle growth/inflation
+ Macro/Micro
+ Biting
+ Blood drinking
+ Potions/Spells
+ Transformation
+ BDSM
+ Multi-cocks
+ Hyper
+ Multiple tailholes (Again, don't.. ask, or try to understand.)
+ Bellybuttons. <3
+ Super-tight clothing that's too small..
+ Drool
+ Male Lactation
+ Forked tongues
+ Fangs
+ Claws
+ Horns
+ Piercings
+ Multiple pecs on guys.. <33
+ Curses
+ Vore (Can't believe I almost forgot this one. All types, including hard.)
+ Licking/Pit sniffing
+ Anal rimming
+ Embarrassment/Shy guys

My favorite though..
+ BIG subs, small doms. (As in, big and fat, or muscular and tall subs, and skinny doms.. A little dom forcing a big sub around somehow, teasing him, taunting him.. So fucking cute. <33333)

also wat is it with furries and posing thar fetishz. D: D: D:


----------



## MayDay (Jan 9, 2009)

I was about to say that I liked some sick sexual fetish to get shock value from you guys but seeing the posts above me...HALLELUJAH! I'M NOT A PERVERT!


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 9, 2009)

fingernail clippings


----------



## Leo (Jan 9, 2009)

Unf unf.

Lip peircings. Bottom right of lip. I think its so hot, being able to be making out, then biting down on a lip peircing, then pulling away, still biting down. Dragging his / her lip with u as u go LOL

Minor amounts of Tatoos. Like not body coverd tat's, just little ones.

Any 1 who can play the piano. I love the sound of perfected music played on the piano. lol

Sensative, whimppy boys who need a big cuddle bear like me to cuddle up with them.

Cuddling, Hugging.

All these things turn me on Lol...

<3333


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 9, 2009)

DarkMettaur said:


> + Horns



Oh god I forgot this one on my list. Horned furries = fucking hot <3. Goats, rams, gazelles, whatever. I love it.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jan 9, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Oh god I forgot this one on my list. Horned furries = fucking hot <3. Goats, rams, gazelles, whatever. I love it.



I fukken love horns. <3


----------



## Cygnus421 (Jan 9, 2009)

LoC said:


> Marlboro Red. I barely smoke at all, but I like these ones for some reason.



They're too strong IMHO.  That's why they made marlboro lights, and that's why every WASP in america smokes those.



AdriNoMa said:


> Here's my list...



Sweet merciful crap... you're a very well-rounded fetishist



As for me, I like big tits, tit fucking, both male and female ejaculation, all the basic shit.

I think the only wierd thing that stands out with me is my obsession with quicksand that I've had ever since I was a kid.  Today, for some reason, I find deep mud and quicksand to be the erotic thing on the face of the planet, and I dont know how to explain why.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 9, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Oh god I forgot this one on my list. Horned furries = fucking hot <3. Goats, rams, gazelles, whatever. I love it.



I keep remembering others, too.

FUCKING MUSICIANS

Good lord, people who play music are hot as hell. I find chicks who play rock music or instruments in general extremely attractive. <3 Fuck yes music.


----------



## Leo (Jan 9, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> I keep remembering others, too.
> 
> FUCKING MUSICIANS
> 
> Good lord, people who play music are hot as hell. I find chicks who play rock music or instruments in general extremely attractive. <3 Fuck yes music.


 Piano players #1

kthnx


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 9, 2009)

Leo said:


> Piano players #1
> 
> kthnx



Fuck nah, I love it when girls play things that are generalized as "manly" instruments - bass guitars, drums, etc.


----------



## LoC (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh forgot to mention, but I find heterochromia pretty sexy for some reason. Anyone else?

Edit:


Cygnus421 said:


> They're too strong IMHO. That's why they made marlboro lights, and that's why every WASP in america smokes those.



What are WASP's?


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 9, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Who the hell doesn't like lesbians?


 
The only thing I don't get about the whole people liking lesbians thing is, if you're a guy, and you hate gay guys, why not hate gay girls too? I mean, they would never do anything with you. It must just be the hormones talking, and the senseless wishing that they could get in on that. Dream on homophobes, dream on.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

To add to the fetishes, if I didn't mention it earlier, being tied up and fake rape, as in acting rape out with your mate but it's not actually rape.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 9, 2009)

Kurama17 said:


> The only thing I don't get about the whole people liking lesbians thing is, if you're a guy, and you hate gay guys, why not hate gay girls too? I mean, they would never do anything with you. It must just be the hormones talking, and the senseless wishing that they could get in on that. Dream on homophobes, dream on.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> To add to the fetishes, if I didn't mention it earlier, being tied up and fake rape, as in acting rape out with your mate but it's not actually rape.



Meh, people are stupid, I had a religious friend at school who says he liked lesbians, but didn't agree with their choice to be lesbians and they would go to hell. LOL

It's hardly surprising homophobes are hypocritical. Either they are religious, and therefore aren't capable of thinking for themselves or making their own opinions, or they just hate because other people do and they don't want to be different, or they're brought up with stupid ideas about gays. I bet they don't even have a real reason to hate, or even know why they do, so their views can magically not apply to lesbians 
.. Unless they hate all the gay pride shit that gets shoved in peoples faces... I hate that too.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 9, 2009)

Bondage, Discipline, Also, I must admit to this, and feel so weird for it, but I like the whole fat/weight gain/ stuffing thing. I also like the whole psychadelic fetishes. Anybody hear of the Folsom Street Fair?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 9, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Also, I must admit to this, and feel so weird for it, but I like the whole fat/weight gain/ stuffing thing.



Fat is okay to a certain extent. I mean, there's nothing wrong with a little pudge, at all. But the obese/immoble thing is like, *wut*.

Goddamnit FA, stop making me realize just how kinky I am. :<


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 10, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Goddamnit FA, stop making me realize just how kinky I am. :<



lulz


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 10, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Fat is okay to a certain extent. I mean, there's nothing wrong with a little pudge, at all. But the obese/immoble thing is like, *wut*.
> 
> Goddamnit FA, stop making me realize just how kinky I am. :<



Dammit FA stop making me think of how un-kinky I am. D:


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 10, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Dammit FA stop making me think of how un-kinky I am. D:



We can fix that.

Bend over.


----------



## zusefur (Jan 10, 2009)

ears tails dog colliers and what ever my master wants...hehe


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 10, 2009)

MayDay said:


> I was about to say that I liked some sick sexual fetish to get shock value from you guys but seeing the posts above me...HALLELUJAH! I'M NOT A PERVERT!



not _yet_


----------



## Lilfurbal (Jan 10, 2009)

Hmm...

I like feet and foot paws, ya.  Also love mouths~  not so much in a vore way but I likes them, and rear ends~~  also into body hair.  Smooth people are so unattractive to me lol.


----------



## Slade (Jan 12, 2009)

Eh, nothing too special here. Just a moan fetish and I get off to laid-back ears.

Actually, I'll add a few more things I've been getting into. I like footpads 3) and incest, but ONLY IN STORIES! D: IRL Incest = fail.


----------



## Marodi (Jan 12, 2009)

I love muss, but not super muss. I like the medium sized type that are really defined. Abs are definately my favourite xD


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jan 12, 2009)

this is sick but its only fair to say, i mean i read all others so i will tell mine.
paw,foot ect. fetish
macro - micro fetish
vore fetish
crush, stomp fetish
and other fetishesh those what i called where the biggest i crealy think i have more then 4 or 5 fetishes xD
o and i *only *preffere *male only  *when it comes to fetishes and other sexual stuff so xP


----------



## Absinthe (Jan 12, 2009)

The people (read: person) that need to know my fetishes already do, so instead I'm going to sit back and watch this thread with growing amusement.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Jan 12, 2009)

LoC said:


> What are WASP's?



White Anglo-Saxon Protestant

Typical white yuppies- i should have just said that to avoid confusion


----------



## LoC (Jan 12, 2009)

Cygnus421 said:


> White Anglo-Saxon Protestant
> 
> Typical white yuppies- i should have just said that to avoid confusion



Ah, TY. Never heard that term before.


----------



## Riptor (Jan 12, 2009)

My fetishes are pretty normal, to be honest.

Let me see:
- Normal, plain sex between one male and one female
- Lesbian sex
- Females masturbating (with or without toys)
- Scalies
- Bras and panties, preferably being stripped off
- Big T&A
- Boob sucking
- Anal


----------



## Cygnus421 (Jan 12, 2009)

LoC said:


> Ah, TY. Never heard that term before.



lol, it's a bit old-fashioned


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 12, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> We can fix that.
> 
> Bend over.




But I'm in feral dragon form! D:


----------



## Omny87 (Jan 13, 2009)

I like my fetishes to be carved out of jasper or coral, though the latter is much harder to obtain. I find birds and insects to be the most fun to make, especially owls, though I have been experimenting with fish. I like to use traditional Zuni tools when carving, though I admit for smaller details I use an electric-

Oh, SEXUAL fetishes! Silly me; wrong thread.


----------



## NeoEevee (Jan 16, 2009)

I have an unusual fetish for blowjobs. 

>///> Also, I daydream about doing it with my favorite characters.


----------



## elidolente (Jan 16, 2009)

uh,  ok, here goes, even though I don't indulge my fetishes, i got em.

TF
Limited Animal-wear bondage (I.E: Collars)
Blowing youself while transforming (head goes down in shame).

Thats it. I am straight, so last one is strange :/.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2009)

elidolente said:


> uh,  ok, here goes, even though I don't indulge my fetishes, i got em.
> 
> TF
> Limited Animal-wear bondage (I.E: Collars)
> ...



...Since when was autofellatio considered purely gay?


----------



## x3dreturns (Jan 16, 2009)

-Glasses. (hot librarian who is secretly a dominatrix, FTW)
-Fair Skin. (mmm, pasty)
-Dark skin. (kinda indian, not quite)
-Black (hair/lipstick/leather/lace.)
-Kitty Girls (uh, what's it called... Neko?)
-Bunny Girls (the bunny version of neko.)
-Horse Girls (don't know why, myself...)


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 16, 2009)

NeoEevee said:


> I have an unusual fetish for blowjobs.
> 
> >///> Also, I daydream about doing it with my favorite characters.



In before dozens of creepers :V .


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 16, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...Since when was autofellatio considered purely gay?


 Since anything involving anal was gay. Duh.


----------



## NeoEevee (Jan 16, 2009)

A fetish of mine I recently rediscovered; pink hair.


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 16, 2009)

collars


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 16, 2009)

Collars and leashes always win, but I just found out I like tentacles =/


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 16, 2009)

Not Beastiality and Zoophilia thk god


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 16, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> Not Beastiality and Zoophilia thk god


Why would you feel the need to post that?

You know it will only cause drama


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2009)

A zoophilia/bestiality _fetish_ is not a bad thing.


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 16, 2009)

My fetishes:

*Bondage
*PVC/latex
*Breath play
*Master/slave
*Orgasm denial
*Pleasure denial
*Deprivation


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 17, 2009)

i don't really know. i guess i could go for someone with a collar, and is lean but not so mocho muscular.


----------



## mattprower08 (Jan 17, 2009)

Well i have only one, which is inflation(Not painful or anything). IMO, i think it is a tad bit sick, but there are worse fetishes than inflation, aren't there?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 17, 2009)

Meh... Why not? *throws shame out the window* Yeah I have a bunch >> (most can be combined for maximum awesome and they're in no particular order)

Watersports (i actually kind of hate having this fetish, it's really embarrasing and weird and is one of my strongest)
Bondage (light bondage, more like restraint)
Blushing
Humiliation (so many possibilities with this one, I could go on for ages)
Paw (more of a fascination than a fetish but it's high on my list)
Subbing/Doming
Scalies
Shota
Shiny/wet look
Anal
Balls/Sheath/Knot
Internal view (anal, combined with cumshot)
Rimming (even though i would NEVER do that)
Incest (wincest, usually shota between brothers... thanks Inuki)
Tentacle rape (lol)
Hyper (to an extent)
Size difference
Autofelatio
Toy play (YES!! I don't own any sadly)
Rape
Machine rape (idk what it's called, Nek0gami draws it)
Cross-dressing/girlybois (who doesn't like that?)
Partially Clothed
Public sex (locker rooms and stuff) 
Oral (yes plz)
Spooge/cumshots (furry pronz is not complete without spooge!) >:C

I've also been turned on by fursuits on several occasions and I think I might be getting into micro. Even some muscle stuff has turned me on. *shrugs* I'm pretty much open to a lot of stuff. There's probably a bunch more than what I've listed that I've forgotten too.

I'm a sick fuck D:


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 17, 2009)

I like girly bois, to a certain extent (check my faves on FA to find out), but Nek0gami does draw some pretty kinky stuff, but that's what he's good at =/


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 17, 2009)

Kurama17 said:


> I like girly bois, to a certain extent (check my faves on FA to find out), but Nek0gami does draw some pretty kinky stuff, but that's what he's good at =/



Nearly anything he draws turns me on  Even stuff that would normally turn me off, and a lot of times I get turned on just by the fact that it's so weird. XD


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, my strongest are:
Leather.
Inflation.

Some others that aren't that strong:
Latex
Bondage


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 17, 2009)

Dom/sub
Alcohol
Smoking
Fighting
Exhibitionism
Cuckolding
Cum
Three+ somes
Guns

industrial techno
bestiality
incest

Feel free to IM me >_> If you share any or all of these interests.


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 17, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> Dom/sub
> Alcohol
> Smoking
> Fighting
> ...


 
Will do! XD


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

My main ones as of now go in teh following ordar:

Lolicon
Wincest
Ribbons used as bondage
Dolljoints (Mildly NSFW, of course)
Androgyny (not butch)
Orgasm denial
Furry (duurrrhh)
Lastly, clothes on during sex. Socks, hats, a shirt, etc. So cute =3


----------



## Shadow (Jan 18, 2009)

Being honest, I'll just say mine.

Main fetishes:
-Inflation (multiple variances; non-balloon/plastic)
-Fat (mainly around the stomach)

Aesthetic fetishes (liked for the look):
-Paws
-stomachs
-femboys
-collar & leash


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm a vrigin ,but...
Stuff i like to look at:

Bloodplay/Vampirism
Rape
BDSM

As far as bondage FASHION i like the boots and collars ,and etc.


----------



## Ekyuu (Jan 18, 2009)

Well...Gosh..I feel kinda bad, but I'm a really dirty coon. I love...scat...watersports....farting....beastiality, rape (in rp's) Incest (in rp's) Bondage, Branding, scratching, biting, slapping, *thinks* uh...i just looked at vore not to long ago..and i found it kinda hot *blushes* so that's another to my list...*thinks* I love armpits *blushes* sniffing and licking... hmm..I think that's about it! *smiles and blushes a bright pink*

OH DOCKING! I FORGOT DOCKING! *murrs happily*

Oh! tubbies, corsets, collars, paws! (sorry i swear i won't put up any more! *giggles*)


----------



## Altera (Jan 18, 2009)

Hmm...Skirts, showers, belly, curves, long hair, self-assurance, perfume


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 18, 2009)

Ekyuu said:


> Oh! tubbies, corsets, collars, paws! (sorry i swear i won't put up any more! *giggles*)



you can edit your posts


----------



## Nightweaver (Jan 18, 2009)

Attaman said:


> When I still saved porn folders, that was the largest - easily into the thousand-plus picture range.



Wow what an amateur.  The amount of porn (RL, furry and fantasy) I have currently saved to my HD and burned on various CDs would easily fill the Library of Congress and then some. Try like 1,000,000+ images. I won't even count the 1,000+ videos I have. I'm a SAD MAN.

EDIT: Oh yeah, my fetishes would be nice too. How about GIANT HORSE COCK for one. Um let's see what else can I embarrass myself in public with... Masturbating in public is also fun when nobody finds you out. I'm lately also a real big fan of slender little male bats (and bats in general). Sweet, affectionate furry sex, straight and gay and in-between. All that faggy Sonic shit gets me off too. So do bottomless women wearing shirts, and one-piece leotard bodysuits.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 18, 2009)

My worksafe Rozen Maiden folder contains more than 500 pictures. My porn folder has approximately 250 pictures.

I'm such a nerd for that anime...


----------



## Lady_zero (Jan 18, 2009)

Im guessing that more is gonna be added to the list.
- Bondage
- Identical twins
- Animal ears (tails are fine too. I really have a thing for bunny ears)
- Sex on a piano
- Blindfolds
- Master/pet
- Tentacle rape (CURSE YOU KURAMA)
- For once in my life, I want to wear kneesocks during
sex


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 18, 2009)

Lady_zero said:


> Im guessing that more is gonna be added to the list.
> - Bondage
> - Identical twins
> - Animal ears (tails are fine too. I really have a thing for bunny ears)
> ...


 
Hey, you stumbled on to my favorites, and wtf? Pianos? But + for Bondage )by the hands for me), Blindfolds, Master/pet (which you probably took from me >.>) And stockings, as some guys can look good in them ^_~


----------



## Lady_zero (Jan 18, 2009)

Kurama17 said:


> Hey, you stumbled on to my favorites, and wtf? Pianos? But + for Bondage )by the hands for me), Blindfolds, Master/pet (which you probably took from me >.>) And stockings, as some guys can look good in them ^_~


Edited to make you less confused.


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 18, 2009)

Ah...I thought you loved sexing up pianos XD


----------



## coolkidex (Jan 18, 2009)

Personally, i LOVE paws, feet, foot worship, footjobs, and mostly any gay porn would do.


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 18, 2009)

XD I love foot jobs too! They actually feel REAL good >.>


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 19, 2009)

hmm...

Women with tails, hooves, multiple mammary glands/nipples, and/or that really soft material that is similar to polar fleece/synthetic suede, but WAAAAAY better (I have a blanket made of the stuff and it's phenomenal).

Do you think that people would get tails if body mod shops made it possible? I bet it would become a mainstream fad.


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, and anything that anyone tells me not to do.


----------



## Nishi (Jan 19, 2009)

Humiliation. :3
Socks and small penises, chubby bellies.
blfblfff


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Jan 19, 2009)

Macro/micro, as long as the macro is NEVER a human male.
Claws. ^.=.^


----------



## Adrimor (Jan 20, 2009)

IanCC said:


> You're a walking contradiction :lol:
> though it's not much, XD


W00t! After all, I'm also an anachronism =D


Cygnus421 said:


> Sweet merciful crap... you're a very well-rounded fetishist


Not really ^^;
Actually, porn of BDSM and/or petplay fills me with murderous rage. Masturbating to scenes of senseless violence, punishment, and/or bondage strikes me as a sort of macabre parallel to the 12-year-old whiteboy sneaking up to his room and fapping to Renaissance nudes in his dad's encyclopedia of art.

Then again, I used to do the latter and I still can't get hard to those things, so, as with asphyxiation fetishes, YMMV.


Shadow said:


> *snaps out a daze* Never expected a response like this from you. |D


Why's that?


----------



## Flame Darkfire (Jan 21, 2009)

Bondage (dom) and cubs.  I also like Bukakke and guro.


----------



## Slash330003 (Jan 21, 2009)

hmmm friend got me into rape xD but with a fair ending.
maybe a bit of bondage. ooo and stockings too <3


----------



## lilmissnobody (Jan 21, 2009)

Not so much fetishes as turn-ons:

Glasses
Pigtails
Chubby girls
Androgyny (for both sexes)
And for that matter, both sexes

I had a thing for blood back when I was a goth kid, but that's about as "kinky" as I've ever gotten.


----------



## Flame Darkfire (Jan 21, 2009)

For turn-ons I'd have to say schoolgirls, pigtails, short skirts, and curves.


----------



## Adrimor (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm a sucker for albinos and shy girls with glasses, myself.

Also people with good hair. (I actually recognize people by their hair, since faces have too many variables )


----------



## muddworg (Jan 22, 2009)

horse mare muddy or  some hooved anthro females  like does or mares , bovines and  stuck in mud  gooey slime  or sinking in mud , tar or quicksand or being vored my some thing slimy or blob like creature !!!!


----------



## dwolv (Jan 22, 2009)

hands and big T-shirts XD


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 22, 2009)

Feathers/wings 
Vampirism
Bondage

That's pretty much it on the extreme side.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 22, 2009)

muscle, inflation (both muscles and bellies), big bulges, Fox X Wolf <_<;


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, I got more to my list XD I'd have to say teasing, and cuddling is kinda one, I guess. And I don't know if I said it already, but footpaws too


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Jan 22, 2009)

muscle, definitely muscle...gawd I love it!

muscle
bondage
growling
Tails
paws
biting


----------



## ADF (Jan 22, 2009)

http://www.sneezefurs.org/

This is not a fetish of mine; I just found it through the main page.

Sneezing furries, seriously? There is a site dedicated to sneezing furries and FA is promoting it?


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 22, 2009)

ADF said:


> http://www.sneezefurs.org/
> 
> This is not a fetish of mine; I just found it through the main page.
> 
> Sneezing furries, seriously? There is a site dedicated to sneezing furries and FA is promoting it?



They bought the ad space...


----------



## ADF (Jan 22, 2009)

Still, sneezing furries? You would think I wouldn't be surprised with all the mad fetishes out there, but sneezing anthropomorphic animals? And it has a big enough following to have a dedicated domain name, forums, art archive, videos, animations and so on?

I really shouldn't be surprised yet for some reason I am.


----------



## QwertyQwert (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, for me gender isn't an issue (woo bi), as for species I like dogs (wolves especially), cats/big-cats, any other animals with fur. I also occasionally get really into horses.

I like
- All forms of jobs (blow, hand, foot, boob, etc)
- Cum (cum-shots, bukkake, etc)
- Anal (Rimming)
- Incest (Twincest especially)
- Bestiality

So yeah... Consider me a freak if you must


----------



## Uro (Jan 22, 2009)

HMMMMM

Muscles, BDSM, 24/7 'slave' scenarios. I just like being overpowered and dominated. Looking for a masterrr. D:

AT LEAST I'M NOT _THAT_ WEIRD!!


----------



## Shadow (Jan 23, 2009)

ADF said:


> Still, sneezing furries? You would think I wouldn't be surprised with all the mad fetishes out there, but sneezing anthropomorphic animals? And it has a big enough following to have a dedicated domain name, forums, art archive, videos, animations and so on?
> 
> I really shouldn't be surprised yet for some reason I am.



Perhaps it's just perceived as "cute?"


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 23, 2009)

Feh. Furries. Lol. Furries are my fetish.

More specifically, tails, fur, ears (canine mostly). Oh, and cuddling. Lots of cuddling. 

Willing to try other stuff, but nothing like, alien or completely gross. Scat, tentacles...Not my thing. *barf* Not into vore either.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 23, 2009)

Anything that is not gross but i am open to most


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 23, 2009)

Anal
Gagging
Humiliation
Strangulation
Bondage
Discipline 
Dominance
Sadism

Yeah.
Probably pretty common though.
:C I'm bored.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Jan 23, 2009)

Clayton said:


> Anal
> Gagging
> Humiliation
> Strangulation
> ...



not really all that common, maybe the bondage, dominance and sadism...other than that you're a one hat ringer lol


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 23, 2009)

Lulu_Neko_Lucy said:


> not really all that common, maybe the bondage, dominance and sadism...other than that you're a one hat ringer lol



"one hat ringer"


:c what does that mean.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 23, 2009)

im not allowed to say


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 24, 2009)

My fetishes are for me to know and lucky people to find out


----------



## Delcatty (Jan 24, 2009)

masking
transformation (Male to female, or female to male)
latex

They kind of disturb me inside though. So, I'm trying to stop being attracted to it.


----------



## Wolf Nanaki (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmm...I've got a few.



Hypnosis / Mind Control
Master / Slave relationship
Bukkake
C-Boys and Herms
Hyper
Collars and leashes
Corruption (good turning evil)
Transformation (any gender or species, not inanimate objects)
Crossdressing
Smoking / 420 (I won't smoke myself unless I was REALLY in the mood, even though I find it hot when other people do it, but I'd 420 with a partner)


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 25, 2009)

i'll play the creepy card and throw mine in.

-anorexia/emaciation (<3)
-syringes

well, those are my two big ones. i'm sure i'll remember more after i post, hehe.


----------



## Adrimor (Feb 5, 2009)

Looking back, I just realized I left a couple out.

+ Candle wax (not applied directly--never tried--but it seems fun)
+ Male-to-herm/female/intersex-TF + impregnation. (Except live births are still sicknasty XD)
+ Er...dunno the name...pass-through orgasms, basically--in the mouth and out the ass or vice versa...but...no shit please O.e;;
+ Tail-deepthroating. (Not necessarily with tail-cocks, though, and...yeah, WTF...I don't get the appeal myself, and my mains don't even have proper tails XD)
+ Tail-pulling/spanking (occasionally, never even properly RP'd it)
+ Messing up one's clothes with piss, precum, cum, or just by getting too big and ripping 'em. I don't get the appeal of getting pied in the face, though.
+ Borderline-insane Gothic/demonic lolis seem to be one as well (Thage/Etna)

Also, pretty much '90s musicians in general.
Billie Joe from Green Day is still looking pretty good o///o
Voltaire, too, even though the first album was apparently released in '98...and he's only two years younger than my dad O///o;


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 5, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> + Tail-deepthroating. (Not necessarily with tail-cocks, though, and...yeah, WTF...I don't get the appeal myself, and my mains don't even have proper tails XD)


 
The hell is Tail-deepthroating?

...what the heck is a tail-cock?


----------



## Cygnus421 (Feb 5, 2009)

muddworg said:


> horse mare muddy or  some hooved anthro females  like does or mares , bovines and  stuck in mud  gooey slime  or sinking in mud , tar or quicksand or being vored my some thing slimy or blob like creature !!!!



I love quicksand, but i hate vore for some reason... i dont know why.  Being eaten by a translucent blob always sounded like fun though


----------



## MaxCoyote (Feb 5, 2009)

Breast Expansion
Growth
Transformation
Macro
 Thats... it really.  I know it doesn't seem much compared to others, but concidering myself to be somewhat normal it's alot.  lul

edit: OH, and i'm totally strieght.  Not even a lil gay.  So sorry.


----------



## aurindrix (Feb 5, 2009)

My fetishes have been pretty situational. I type out very elaborate fantasies that would probably break the imagination of a person or two, but I'll keep it pretty simplistic. Interesting thread, I'm a pervert, but I'd like to take this oppurtunity to talk about one of my more attracting, harmless, yet most frowned upon fetishes.

Call me a nutjob, but as a guy who leans towards females, I find diapers to be incredibly fetishy.

Though I have to defend that statement quite quickly, but even then it still causes people to wriggle their nose at it like the 8 year old smelly overweight kid on the short bus, flailing a shillaliegh ((SP)). Primarily due to the fact that it's often frequently associated with underage material, or scat/watersport fetishes, all three of which are even moreso unpopular.

But leave the three aforementioned fetishes out. And leave it entirely to the diaper, as if it were another fetishy article, like said skirt, or a corset, or stockings. Like say for example, a nice lass, with a well rounded body and incredibly round hips. Leather miniskirt, a plain white shirt, in which the skirt barely covers the diaper underneath.

Consider me bonkers, but that gets to me every single time. I'm gonna leave it at that though, I wouldn't want to burn a big hole into myself, though I probably already have. XD.


----------



## dragonfire89 (Feb 5, 2009)

Transformation is my thing the more the better (straight TF, TG, AR, BE...its all awesome)


----------



## Cronus616 (Feb 5, 2009)

Umm. I like macro and vore >.>
I always liked them since I was little but never knew it was an actual case.
I also love to wear collars.
My fetishes also include bondage, transformation, therian, yiff, paws and tails. ^-^

Yeah im a furvert >.<


----------



## Mauru (Feb 6, 2009)

Hmmmp....I have no fetishes, that is impure. I know this may sound rude but this topic is so impure. Sigh....but what can one do?


----------



## cern (Feb 6, 2009)

*koff* breeding and preg are my biggest ones.

Beyond that my interests are a lot more species-based than situational. In particular I like exotic/unusual/uncommon species.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 6, 2009)

My fetish is judging people arbitrarily based on their fetishes and making mean spirited comments about it on their FA page :V .


----------



## StrayTree (Feb 6, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> My fetish is judging people arbitrarily based on their fetishes and making mean spirited comments about it on their FA page :V .



Interesting. I must read more about this sort of fetish.


----------



## Adrimor (Feb 6, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> The hell is Tail-deepthroating?


Deepthroating a fur's tail instead of his cock. Would you like a diagram?



> ...what the heck is a tail-cock?


Another self-explanatory phrase.



aury said:


> My fetishes have been pretty situational. I type out very elaborate fantasies that would probably break the imagination of a person or two, but I'll keep it pretty simplistic. Interesting thread, I'm a pervert, but I'd like to take this oppurtunity to talk about one of my more attracting, harmless, yet most frowned upon fetishes.
> 
> Call me a nutjob, but as a guy who leans towards females, I find diapers to be incredibly fetishy.
> 
> ...


You can have my shilaly when you pry it from my dead, gaping asshole.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 6, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> Deepthroating a fur's tail instead of his cock. Would you like a diagram?
> 
> 
> Another self-explanatory phrase.


 
It's not that I don't understand, it's just...

I don't see how that's hot. lol.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 6, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> It's not that I don't understand, it's just...
> 
> I don't see how that's hot. lol.



It's because furries are stupid :V .

You know you'd be amazed at just how many questions can be answered with that one, simple phrase.


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 6, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> My fetish is judging people arbitrarily based on their fetishes and making mean spirited comments about it on their FA page :V .



I missed you so much  welcome back!

OT: *fap fap fap*


----------



## Adrimor (Feb 6, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> It's not that I don't understand, it's just...
> 
> I don't see how that's hot. lol.


Honestly, your guess is as good as mine....
I gave up trying to figure out what makes me tick a long time ago.
Nothing I came up with made a bit of sense.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 6, 2009)

Upon closer inspection, this is a thread full of bizarre paraphilias more than anything else. How many of you actually REQUIRE stuff like this for arousal? Seriously.


----------



## Adrimor (Feb 6, 2009)

Bathos said:


> Upon closer inspection, this is a thread full of bizarre paraphilias more than anything else. How many of you actually REQUIRE stuff like this for arousal? Seriously.


Isn't the idea of a _paraphilia_ to be absolutely necessary? I'm pretty sure that's how it works--fetishes are just things you're into.

...though I do need at least one or two of the things I've listed in pretty much anything I fap to for it to be worth finishing, personally.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 6, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> Isn't the idea of a _paraphilia_ to be absolutely necessary? I'm pretty sure that's how it works--fetishes are just things you're into.
> 
> ...though I do need at least one or two of the things I've listed in pretty much anything I fap to for it to be worth finishing, personally.



I could be mistaken. It's not as if I'm gonna check my sources or anything.

Hurf durf.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 6, 2009)

Mauru said:


> Hmmmp....I have no fetishes, that is impure. I know this may sound rude but this topic is so impure. Sigh....but what can one do?



oh, shut up. no one cares about purity here.



Bathos said:


> Upon closer inspection, this is a thread full of bizarre paraphilias more than anything else. How many of you actually REQUIRE stuff like this for arousal? Seriously.



i don't require any of my fetishes to be aroused. i'm pretty sure most don't REQUIRE them. it just...enhances it.

of course, i'm not much of a fetishist, really...


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't have any..... guess that makes me the outcast.... that sucks


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 6, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> My fetish is judging people arbitrarily based on their fetishes and making mean spirited comments about it on their FA page :V .


 
You got the cool fetishes man ^^


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 6, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I missed you so much  welcome back!
> 
> OT: *fap fap fap*



Awww, you're so cute Snowfox. Sorry about my recent absence, I was banned for trying to save Blotch from themselves, I forgot what serious business dog boners are here :V .



makmakmob said:


> For some reason this made me laugh. A lot.
> 
> Also, HOLY SHIT THIS THREAD IS STILL GOING?
> 
> ...



Communism :V .


----------



## Zaaz (Feb 6, 2009)

Girls.

Z


----------



## Adrimor (Feb 7, 2009)

Zaaz said:


> Girls.
> 
> Z


Z is quite probably the least sexy letter in the alphabet.
You pervert >_>;


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 7, 2009)

Shitting dicknipples, yup yup.
Seriously, though, nothing :1
Porn is porn.


----------



## JoeStrike (Feb 7, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> 2 small iguanas licking my nipples and making out with a female dragon sitting behind me as she masturbates while an anthropomorphic dragon licks custard off my genitals with my parents looking on the whole scene wearing 1950s clothing and shouting "Sparkling wiggles!"



Now that's just sick, young man! You go to your room this instant and masturbate.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 7, 2009)

My fetishes are ... *smiles*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 7, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Beating up girly boys and smash fags.


 .


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 7, 2009)

Did anybody say....

_

PISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS_


???


----------



## Adrimor (Feb 7, 2009)

What exactly constitutes a girly bwah, as opposed to a lesser variety of fag?

Also, what's a smash fag?


----------



## PumaTheSunFoxMusicBlasta (Feb 7, 2009)

damn arent there way too many pages for this stuff o.o


----------



## Hazza111 (Feb 7, 2009)

meh ummmm ...

TF
TG
Paws, ears and tails


----------



## Kurama17 (Feb 7, 2009)

Bondage has been added to my list now :|


----------



## PumaTheSunFoxMusicBlasta (Feb 8, 2009)

whats bondage


----------



## ritsuka-kun25 (Feb 8, 2009)

i like collars, tails/ears, biting and such, but i absolutely CANNOT stand feet. YUCK! i despise feet DX and poo-related stuff.


----------



## Wolfbound (Feb 8, 2009)

...

You wonder why you post shit like this on the internet, while shrugging.

Bondage stuff, ballgags, blindfolds, rope, collars, cuffs... Anything lack of movement/sense.
Strangulation.
Suspension. (piercing)
Anal.
Rape play. Actual rape is... no. =[ 
Biting/scratching/growling.
Animal fashioned toys (not bestiality)
Burning/branding/wax

And there's something about mentally manipulating someone into bed that's really fking hot.

I can't really say I'm that freaky. Which is kool with me... Because some of this stuff I didn't believe people actually got off on. I think me just liking furry things in general is the weirdest thing about me, lol.

Silly Afterthought Edit: Androgyny is super awesome.


----------



## Adrimor (Feb 8, 2009)

Wolfbound said:


> Bondage stuff, ballgags, blindfolds, rope, collars, cuffs... Anything lack of movement/sense.
> Strangulation.
> Suspension. (piercing)
> ...
> ...



-=facepalm=- Quantity isn't everything, dude. Getting off on pain and restraint are easily freakier than anything on my list.

Though I'll probably be bitchslapped by some furries sooner or later for arguing that bondage and slavery are weird.


----------



## Wolfbound (Feb 9, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> -=facepalm=-
> Though I'll probably be bitchslapped by some furries sooner or later for arguing that bondage and slavery are weird.



I think the whole point of a fetish is for it to be "weird" or at least not listed in the social norms. So. Technically, if someone bitched you out it'd be kinda pointless.


----------



## Adrimor (Feb 9, 2009)

Wolfbound said:


> I think the whole point of a fetish is for it to be "weird" or at least not listed in the social norms.


_Fight the power--fuck a dog!!_
...ahem. Actual response is below.


> So. Technically, if someone bitched you out it'd be kinda pointless.


"Technically", that's not even what I'm saying or talking about. (Also, you missed the irony of somebody being bitch_slapped_ for not being into that sort of thing =P)

As I always say, BDSM is more common than oral in this fandom. Personally, I find everything beyond the "bondage" part of it appalling. The bondage I merely find non-sexy--though, when not meant soley in a sexual sense, it is an interesting concept/theme artistically.

And that's not the _point_ of a fetish, it's the _definition._ The _point_ of a fetish is to arouse whoever has it--and even that doesn't quite fit, because a fetish is a trait, not an acheivement, just like the nose on your face or the color of your skin (no Michael Jackson jokes, please). If you want to discuss points, then all fetishes are quite pointless. That doesn't mean they're bad--and it certainly doesn't mean you can't have fun with them--but there's certainly no "reason" to have a fetish other than one's own enjoyment, even if they were things you could choose to have or not have. Rebellion doesn't happen in the bedroom.


----------



## Zaaz (Feb 11, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> Z is quite probably the least sexy letter in the alphabet.
> You pervert >_>;



:O

...Y

(at least Y's that's better than least) /sob


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh wow, well I have a few. 
But it all falls under the big umbrella of either being manipulated/controlled. 
Like collars, bondage, tight clothes etc. 
Maybe a bit of sadism too, but some of it is WAY crazy when you start getting into fantasies. 
So yeah, it's weird being attracted to all this odd stuff y'know? I should have more hetrosexual fantasies.

Feet though... I don't mean to offend anyone with a foot fetish cause you can't really choose that type of thing, but feet are pretty damn gross XP.


----------



## Devious Bane (Feb 11, 2009)

As long as it isn't purely disgusting and/or repulsive, I'm normally tolerant of anything.
Furries are just the ones that occur more frequent than others.


----------



## Adrimor (Feb 12, 2009)

SnickersTheCat said:


> Oh wow, well I have a few.
> But it all falls under the big umbrella of either being manipulated/controlled.
> Like collars, bondage, tight clothes etc.
> Maybe a bit of sadism too, but some of it is WAY crazy when you start getting into fantasies.
> ...


Eh, it depends.
Plantigrade feet ARE gross. I think that's why I can't draw the damn things...
Paws and bird-feet are fun to draw and cool-looking though ^^

...dammit, now mine stink. You bastard, I wouldn't have noticed otherwise >.>;



Devious Bane said:


> As long as it isn't purely disgusting and/or repulsive, I'm normally tolerant of anything.
> Furries are just the ones that occur more frequent than others.



Yep, that's about the size of it.


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Feb 12, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> Eh, it depends.
> Plantigrade feet ARE gross. I think that's why I can't draw the damn things...
> Paws and bird-feet are fun to draw and cool-looking though ^^
> 
> ...dammit, now mine stink. You bastard, I wouldn't have noticed otherwise >.>;


 Paws are cool... not in a sexual way, they're just better than human feet. But yeah, feet smell nas-tay girlfriend! o_o. Ugh.


----------



## Dexiro (Feb 12, 2009)

i like collars
some bondage (as long as it isn't too rough xD)
i like it when people bite and act wolfy :3
i like snuggling and anything cute, if that counts
and idk if this is a fetish, but i like the idea of having more than one guy on me


----------



## Adrimor (Feb 12, 2009)

SnickersTheCat said:


> Paws are cool... not in a sexual way, they're just better than human feet.


Freya's feet are fun to draw =3
Though FFIX was too shitty for even her overall coolness to save...particularly since Squenix apparently hates furries...



> But yeah, feet smell nas-tay girlfriend! o_o. Ugh.


>_>
I AM A GUY, DAMMIT.


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 13, 2009)

My fetishes?
I like robots
Rubber
Latex
Inflatables
Fursuits


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 13, 2009)

Bondage, BDSM, paws, latex, D/s.


----------



## Zareth (Feb 13, 2009)

-bloody messy vore

-scat (omnomnom)

-diapers (baybeh fur kitteh)

-force

-feet (big turn on)

-tickle torture

-watersports

-herms 

-infantlism

-cubs (like to rp with other cubs, and yiff other cubs >:3)

-Bondage

-cock restraint

-fursuit sex 


thas about it.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 13, 2009)

Zareth said:


> -bloody messy vore
> 
> -scat (omnomnom)
> 
> ...



Lol, troll :V .


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Feb 13, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> Freya's feet are fun to draw =3
> Though FFIX was too shitty for even her overall coolness to save...particularly since Squenix apparently hates furries...
> 
> 
> ...


Omg, you like Final Fantasy? 
Rock on homeslice!
Lol, I don't think Squarenix hates furries, I mean there are alot of anthro animals in thier games . 

I know, I call everyone "Hay gir'friend!" *z-snaps & finger wave*


----------



## Zareth (Feb 13, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Lol, troll :V .




Nah, just a fucked up feline :3


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 13, 2009)

Zareth said:


> Nah, just a fucked up feline :3



I want to set you on fire only to stomp said fire out with metal padded working boots.


----------



## Zareth (Feb 13, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> I want to set you on fire only to stomp said fire out with metal padded working boots.




Goodness, someones friendly >_>


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 13, 2009)

Beating the shit out of stupid and ignorant people


----------



## Adrimor (Feb 13, 2009)

SnickersTheCat said:


> Omg, you like Final Fantasy?


Everything prior to IX, yeah =P
Though, honestly, Persona 2: Innocent Sin pretty much renders every FF I've played obsolete.



> Lol, I don't think Squarenix hates furries, I mean there are alot of anthro animals in thier games .


Most aren't playable, and the ones who are tend to be shitty.


Spoiler



*Mog, FFVI:* Poor stats, dances were fairly useless and unreliable, served no purpose in the story and was only needed for getting Umaro.
*Umaro, FFVI:* Berserker. 'Nuff said.
*Red XIII, FFVII:* Probably got the least screwed over of all FF furries in the original FFVII, despite only getting a little character development. Then again, they did avoid putting him in the spinoffs as much as possible because they didn't want to render all his fur.
*Cait Sith, FFVII:* Randomly had a Southern drawl, was a toy and a spy, and got killed in a cute-but-confusing scene, only to be replaced by Cait Sith #2 in an equally-confusing scene--was Cait Sith #2 controlled by the same person? (His 'death' was also in vain.) Also, nobody's sure how to pronounce his name, and his weapons kinda sucked.
*FFVIII:* No furries except the Moombas, who were...just kinda there.
*Freya, FFIX:* Fratley forgot she even existed, her weapons sucked, she didn't get any useful attacks until Cherry Blossom unless you decided to grind for an hour killing Grand Dragons, and she only got about twenty minutes of character development in the entire four discs of FFIX--after which almost all of her race was wiped out.
*Kimahri, FFX:* Lion-guy with a speech impediment who has entire FAQs devoted to the task of making him not suck in battle. Also loses most of his race just after his Fifteen Minutes of Storytime.



...I forgot to mention, another fetish of mine is angering FF fanboys, Coheed and Cambria fankids, and stereotypical ABWs...



> I know, I call everyone "Hay gir'friend!" *z-snaps & finger wave*


...please die.
XD


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 13, 2009)

Zareth said:


> Nah, just a fucked up feline :3



Impossible, no one could survive having that many stupid fetishes all at once :V .


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Feb 13, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> Everything prior to IX, yeah =P
> Though, honestly, Persona 2: Innocent Sin pretty much renders every FF I've played obsolete.
> 
> 
> ...


No, I wouldn't call myself a fanboy, I think that's retarded to "defend" a series put out by some corporation out to make a few bucks. I think FF is just a cool series that's fun for the most part X3. 
But I suppose you have a good point there, but still it's not like their avoiding having anthro animals in the FF series. 

Nah, nice suggestion but I'll pass. Not my jazz.


----------



## Adrimor (Feb 14, 2009)

SnickersTheCat said:


> No, I wouldn't call myself a fanboy, I think that's retarded to "defend" a series put out by some corporation out to make a few bucks. I think FF is just a cool series that's fun for the most part X3.


No, I wasn't calling you one. I just brought that one in in case any fanboys showed up.


> But I suppose you have a good point there, but still it's not like their avoiding having anthro animals in the FF series.


I didn't say they kept them out. Squenix is a Japanese company, for god's sake. Furries are obligatory after a certain point. They just keep 'em as far out of the spotlight as possible in each game.



> Nah, nice suggestion but I'll pass. Not my jazz.


Aww, come on--just walk into the spinning blades, it's nice!


----------



## Kurama17 (Feb 14, 2009)

I just added sizeplay to my list x.x


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Feb 14, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> No, I wasn't calling you one. I just brought that one in in case any fanboys showed up.
> 
> I didn't say they kept them out. Squenix is a Japanese company, for god's sake. Furries are obligatory after a certain point. They just keep 'em as far out of the spotlight as possible in each game.
> 
> ...


Oh, okay thanks ;3. 
Lol, yeah I used to be a big Nintendo fanboy... now I could care less. 

I suppose, lol, I was on The Onion the other day and they had an article about weird Japanese porn and everything XD. What would we ever do without them? The entire subject of fetishes might be moot. 

Uni'qua Grigsby say it ain't happenin girl! *fingerwave*


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 15, 2009)

None! Darn, must mean I'm not normal lmao.


----------



## Adrimor (Feb 15, 2009)

Rakiao said:


> None!


Aroint thee, heretic!!!


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 15, 2009)

Let's see... fetishes?


Bondage (light)
Mouth gags / bits (love to chew on things)
Puppy play (being treated like a pet)
Sensory deprivation (mostly sight deprivation)
Collars and leashes
PVC / Latex
Anal play
I think that's it... ._.


----------



## Me-Me (Feb 15, 2009)

I dunno if I have many fetishes...lessee...

lactation
Cum play
herms
big boobs

do those count?


----------



## Adrimor (Feb 15, 2009)

Me-Me said:


> I dunno if I have many fetishes...lessee...
> 
> lactation
> Cum play
> ...



What does cum play entail, exactly?
Other than that, go you =3


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 15, 2009)

nearly anything but non gay sex turns me on :3


----------



## Me-Me (Feb 15, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> What does cum play entail, exactly?
> Other than that, go you =3


 
Err..*shy*...being cummed on or in various places...


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 15, 2009)

Me-Me said:


> Err..*shy*...being cummed on or in various places...



Not eyes or ears I hope, that can lead to serious infections :V .


----------



## Me-Me (Feb 15, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Not eyes or ears I hope, that can lead to serious infections :V .


 No nothing like that! XD


----------



## Tanner (Feb 15, 2009)

Bondage
Rape
Gore
Shower
Medical play
Girls
Trans
Herms

XD  I'm an odd kitty cat.


----------



## Adrimor (Feb 15, 2009)

Me-Me said:


> Err..*shy*...being cummed on or in various places...


Ah, okay. So that's what it's called.



Whitenoise said:


> Not eyes or ears I hope, that can lead to serious infections :V .


Hm...makes sense.
What about nostrils?


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 15, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> Ah, okay. So that's what it's called.
> 
> 
> Hm...makes sense.
> What about nostrils?



Not as risky but probably not a great idea, also why D: ?


----------



## Robertraccoon (Feb 15, 2009)

so many fetishes, makes me feel lame only have one footpaw one.


----------



## Adrimor (Feb 16, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Not as risky but probably not a great idea, also why D: ?


Because I intend to get that guy's $250 reward for showing him a picture of the Walrus.
Wait, what do you care? Racist Creatures can't get sick >.>


----------



## Zaaz (Feb 16, 2009)

Sex turns me on.

Z


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 16, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> Because I intend to get that guy's $250 reward for showing him a picture of the Walrus.
> Wait, what do you care? Racist Creatures can't get sick >.>



No we can't, but all you non-racist chumps can, so I warn you about the horrendous potential consequences your ridiculous fetishes because I'm such an awesome guy :V .

Also just so I don't get any more awesome points for derailing, it's not really a fetish but admittedly I'm fascinated by the aesthetics of self mutilation and certain forms of extreme BDSM. There's really no sexual aspect to it, I just love the way it looks, which is why I like it the best when no sex or nudity is present :V .


----------



## TehSean (Feb 16, 2009)

My fetish.

Your mom.


----------



## Adrimor (Feb 16, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> No we can't, but all you non-racist chumps can, so I warn you about the horrendous potential consequences your ridiculous fetishes because I'm such an awesome guy :V .


Who said I'd be the one giving? =P



> Also just so I don't get any more awesome points for derailing, it's not really a fetish but admittedly I'm fascinated by the aesthetics of self mutilation and certain forms of extreme BDSM. There's really no sexual aspect to it, I just love the way it looks, which is why I like it the best when no sex or nudity is present :V .


...this. Now, me, I'm not into the slavery/dominance/discipline part, but...I wanna look like something from a nightmare.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 16, 2009)

Bloodplay/vampirism
Bondage (light, such as leashes/collars)
Master/slave (or maid or whatever)
Affection (Shallow sex art is a big no-no for me, usually.)
TF

That's it for me, I guess.


----------



## Camisado (Feb 17, 2009)

lol fetishes


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 17, 2009)

>.>
I have none.


----------



## grabage.trash (Feb 19, 2009)

I have developed a few tastes which include:

BDSM (I like to Dom, but I would love to sub for a strong female.)
Resistance to dominance (both as Dom and as Sub).
Begging
Edging, not edgeplay. (Holding on the brink of ejaculating while in orgasm as long as possible.)
Gentle biting/nibbling
Multiple penetration
Lucky Pierre, especially if a woman is involved.


I'm just starting to RP and I'm gaining a real taste for yiff sessions and would like to play. Contact me if interested.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 19, 2009)

grabage.trash said:


> Lucky Pier, especially if a woman is involved.



what is that?


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 19, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> what is that?



a sex position but dont ask me what you do in it^^ i just know that it involves three persons, try googling for "Lucky Pierre", maybe you find more than i did^^


----------



## Bekachu (Feb 19, 2009)

I like semi-masculine females. Or females that aren't feminine.


----------



## StaleMilk (Feb 19, 2009)

Erotophonophilia and Kleptophilia.

I'll erotophonophilia-you then I'll kleptophilia your wallet.


----------



## grabage.trash (Feb 19, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> what is that?



"Lucky Pierre:"

It is when a man in penetrated from behind while penetrating someone.

Most people use this only to refer to a bisexual act in which 'lucky Pierre' is giving vaginal sex to a woman while he is being anally penetrated by another male partner.

It's a man's version of double penetration.


----------



## MauruNeko (Feb 20, 2009)

I have no fetishes.

Be warned that some fetishes can be considered paraphilias.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 20, 2009)

MauruNeko said:


> Be warned that some fetishes can be considered paraphilias.



Thanks Captain fucking Obvious.


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Feb 20, 2009)

I love bondage clothes or fursuits


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 20, 2009)

MauruNeko said:


> I have no fetishes.
> 
> Be warned that some fetishes can be considered paraphilias.



Shiiit! really!? better go get myself fixed. :C

there's a fetish for that.


----------



## Sulfide (Feb 20, 2009)

Pretty much everything

Diapers
some yiff
leather
PVC/Latex
Gloves
Paw-shaped bondage mittens (Gotta be paw-shaped, the ball ones suck)
padlocked clothing
fully-clothed bathing
corsets
collars
hand cuffs in general
Female Police officers


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Feb 22, 2009)

Um, well... I'm sure there's a reason I'm in here. Question tho; I thought a fetish was finding horniness in something "not related to sex" IE Genitals? 

Hm... I could rest my case with sadomasochism >: D


----------



## CrashGordon94 (Feb 22, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> Pretty much everything
> 
> Diapers
> some yiff
> ...



That sounds a lot like my list! O_O


----------



## Adrimor (Feb 22, 2009)

Volf said:


> Um, well... I'm sure there's a reason I'm in here. Question tho; I thought a fetish was finding horniness in something "not related to sex" IE Genitals?


It depends. Most people wouldn't argue that piss is related to sex, but that doesn't stop some people from trying to work it into the act....myself included, if my mate weren't all the way in Poland.
I think all that it needs to be a fetish is to be intercourse not involving a woman in the usual missionary/doggy-style/cowgirl positions, really. Or to be difficult to do in a car or under a desk, since oral isn't considered all that fetishy these days.



> Hm... I could rest my case with sadomasochism >: D


 You should rest your keyboard with it, too. Looking over this list only proves it: That shit really is more common than oral in this fandom XD



grabage.trash said:


> It's a man's version of double penetration.


Wait...guys can't take two cocks at once?
When did this happen? I was not informed o.o;


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Feb 22, 2009)

lol doing it in the road


----------



## grabage.trash (Feb 22, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> Wait...guys can't take two cocks at once?
> When did this happen? I was not informed o.o;



some men can take two cocks in the ass at once. but i meant its the same in the sense its two sets of highly sexually responsive nerve clusters getting stimulated.

for women, most double penetration positions stimulate their vagina and their anus. lucky pierre stimulates a man's penis and anus. 

so in the sense that both stimulate the genitals and the anus theyre equivalent.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 22, 2009)

Bestiality


Most yiff


Fursuits
Yeah...


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Feb 22, 2009)

I think doing it with some of my clothes on and Collars. I think that would me fun to do it with a tail and ears on


----------



## ZiggyShadowDust (Feb 23, 2009)

I honestly haven't got that many fetishes. Just the common foot fetish.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Feb 23, 2009)

>_>

<_<



Fisting
Anal
Anal play
Masturbation
Dildos
Using anything as a dildo
Gaping holes
That's mostly it. Not really _fetishes_, but it's the stuff I'm most into.


----------



## Adrimor (Feb 23, 2009)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> >_>
> 
> <_<
> 
> ...


Yeah, only the first and last one really seem to be fetishes...maybe using everything as a dildo.

Looking back, I actually have a fetish for owning people in online debates. I've only gotten to indulge it once, though. Appropriately enough, I was debating with somebody on GameFAQs as to whether or not I was the only person online to find Freya Crescent hot. It took fifteen posts from each of us, but I finally won. And believe me, victory's reward was sweet that night.

...come to think of it, I'm not sure now whether I was fapping more to the victory or to my stash of Freya porn.


----------



## grabage.trash (Feb 23, 2009)

KawaiiHusky said:


> I think doing it with some of my clothes on and Collars. I think that would me fun to do it with a tail and ears on




lots of guys are into that. once hear of a story of a girls boyfriend who couldnt have sex with her unless he was wearing a shirt.

the tails and ears are part of the role play fetishes that many people love. on some level it lets them imagine their something or someone else.

but i must say that you and i do share collars, though im betting for different reasons.


----------



## grabage.trash (Feb 23, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> Looking back, I actually have a fetish for owning people in online debates.


 
its fun sometimes. but most people in online debates get into circular logic loops. they keep repeating the same statements to support themselves, even when proven wrong.

its like arguing with a brain damaged parrot.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 23, 2009)

grabage.trash said:


> lots of guys are into that. once hear of a story of a girls boyfriend who couldnt have sex with her unless he was wearing a shirt.
> 
> the tails and ears are part of the role play fetishes that many people love. on some level it lets them imagine their something or someone else.
> 
> but i must say that you and i do share collars, though im betting for different reasons.



I'm jumping in on this conversation, but I just wanted to add my reason. |D

The reason I wear mine is because I like the feel of it, and if someone hooks a leash on me at a con, it makes for some humorous antics. |D


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Feb 23, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> Yeah, only the first and last one really seem to be fetishes...maybe using everything as a dildo.


Yeah, like I said, most aren't _really_ fetishes. I just listed what I was interested in because I was unsure.


----------



## Adrimor (Feb 24, 2009)

grabage.trash said:


> its fun sometimes. but most people in online debates get into circular logic loops. they keep repeating the same statements to support themselves, even when proven wrong.


...-=facepalm=- Did you even read the rest of that paragraph...?

Here's a fetish some people have that's always confused me:
Condoms.
I don't get it.
Browsing FA, I'll come across a pic from time to time of a fur--or, as is more often the case, a scalie--using a condom to sex somebody up, and there are ten or fifty comments saying "FUCK YES!!"
But why?
After all, condoms are reputed to reduce the sensation during sex--but more importantly, they're used to prevent STDs and in some cases unwanted pregnancies...
When did _responsible behavior_ become sexy?


----------



## grabage.trash (Feb 24, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> ...-=facepalm=- Did you even read the rest of that paragraph...?
> 
> Here's a fetish some people have that's always confused me:
> Condoms.
> ...



yes i most certainly did. you then proceeded to make a joke that the real joy came from a stack of porno that you had. but some people do have that fetish.

since condoms reduce sensation many guys seem to last longer while wearing them. some people use orajel or deodorant to get the same results. since the penis is wrapped in latex, and there's no skin to skin rubbing, some people might find the sensation different. but all of that is besides the point.

but the point that you were making is that it's responsible to wear a condom, and responsibility isnt sexy. i agree, unless your a sub and the dominate is taking responsibility for you or to care for you. *then* responsibility is sexy...


----------



## grabage.trash (Feb 24, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I'm jumping in on this conversation, but I just wanted to add my reason. |D
> 
> The reason I wear mine is because I like the feel of it, and if someone hooks a leash on me at a con, it makes for some humorous antics. |D



humorous antics with you *in the character of or fursona.*

as for the feel, i guess there are just some things you come to find comforting. i hating going outside without closed toed shoes, and never like the feeling of bear feet.

if you wore a collar while having some sort of fun, like 'humorous antics' around a convention, or more to the point of this thread as some probably have, or while having sex, then youll have happy memories attached to the collar. some of the emotions that you had from past experiences with an item will be triggered.


----------



## heresydarling (Feb 24, 2009)

My fetish is not telling random people on the internets about my fetishes.

I think that's why so many people get squicked out by furs, they're so quick to say O HAI MY NAME IS YIFFYFOX69 AND I LIKE DIAPURS AND SCAT *glomp*


----------



## Potato (Feb 24, 2009)

I've never liked Scat/Guro. But MaleFur/FemHuman has always been a fetish of mine.

Otherwise, I'm a Straight/Lesbian/Solo Yiffer man!


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Feb 24, 2009)

okay, I've only been here for a few days, you'll have to forgive me. can someone enlighten me (WITH WORDS) on the meaning of "yiff"????


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 24, 2009)

Volf said:


> okay, I've only been here for a few days, you'll have to forgive me. can someone enlighten me (WITH WORDS) on the meaning of "yiff"????



It's a retarded word for fucking furries use because they're idiots :V .

Also some furfags will try to tell you it's the sound foxes make when they fuck or some stupid shit like that, be sure to laugh at them.


----------



## Adrimor (Feb 24, 2009)

grabage.trash said:


> yes i most certainly did. you then proceeded to make a joke that the real joy came from a stack of porno that you had. but some people do have that fetish.
> 
> since condoms reduce sensation many guys seem to last longer while wearing them. some people use orajel or deodorant to get the same results. since the penis is wrapped in latex, and there's no skin to skin rubbing, some people might find the sensation different. but all of that is besides the point.
> 
> but the point that you were making is that it's responsible to wear a condom, and responsibility isnt sexy. i agree, unless your a sub and the dominate is taking responsibility for you or to care for you. *then* responsibility is sexy...


...You kill every joke you encounter, don't you? You need to die.


----------



## Woggle (Feb 25, 2009)

I suppose we could use some clearer definition, talking RL or art/stories, sexual or just things that you like/turn you on. If its the former, i think that might violate forum rules ifn i answered, since i assume this is a G or PG level forum, perhaps we should have one where we can discuss more adult topics that's age locked. Sure, it won't completely keep kids out, but putting up that basic barrier should protect the board far better than holding a discussion out here in the open.


----------



## Adrimor (Feb 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Also some furfags will try to tell you it's the sound foxes make when they fuck or some stupid shit like that, be sure to laugh at them.


Yes--contrary to popular belief, it is not the sound you get when you rub two foxes together.
It *is*, however, the sound you get when you kick an adolescent fox in the balls.
I don't know _how_ that sort of pained yelp became associated with sex--but as we've already discussed, furries love them some sadomasochism...



Woggle said:


> I suppose we could use some clearer definition, talking RL or art/stories, sexual or just things that you like/turn you on. If its the former, i think that might violate forum rules ifn i answered, since i assume this is a G or PG level forum, perhaps we should have one where we can discuss more adult topics that's age locked. Sure, it won't completely keep kids out, but putting up that basic barrier should protect the board far better than holding a discussion out here in the open.


This forum's not PG.
You can say piss, shit, fuck, cunt, cocksucker, motherfucker, _and_ tits as much as you want.
Anyway, you know what they say about people who assume, right?




They're bitches.


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Feb 26, 2009)

collars, light spanking, light bondage. And kitty boys. Good thing i have one! :3


----------



## grabage.trash (Feb 26, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> ...You kill every joke you encounter, don't you? You need to die.




yes, i kill every *funny* joke i encounter. good thing i have yet to encounter your face. its such a powerful joke i dont know if i could stop myself. :twisted:


----------



## Adrimor (Feb 26, 2009)

grabage.trash said:


> yes, i kill every *funny* joke i encounter. good thing i have yet to encounter your face. its such a powerful joke i dont know if i could stop myself. :twisted:


You can kill my face, you say?
Mmm--with your razor-sharp wit, no doubt.
Interesting.
I could use a shave, actually.
Do your worst.


----------



## Absinthe (Feb 26, 2009)

My fetish is reading about other people's fetishes on fur forums while being lashed by leather whips by a non-denominational Satanist who is also a member of the Illuminati. 

OH GODS IT HURTS SO GOOD!


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 26, 2009)

Absinthe said:


> My fetish is reading about other people's fetishes on fur forums while being lashed by leather whips by a non-denominational Satanist who is also a member of the Illuminati.
> 
> OH GODS IT HURTS SO GOOD!



Non-denominational Satanist, impossible D: .


----------



## Adrimor (Feb 26, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Non-denominational Satanist, impossible D: .


Yeah, isn't the correct term Satanic Universalist?


----------



## hillbilly guy (Feb 26, 2009)

i found out that nothing fires me up then a woman shooting a gun,


----------



## fox423 (Feb 26, 2009)

My fetishes are...

-None
-Of
-Your
-Business

^^ Though I must add, however much it's not a fetish, I do find it fun to watch other people post theirs in a forum for all to read. ^^


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 26, 2009)

hillbilly guy said:


> i found out that nothing fires me up then a woman shooting a gun,



I can't wait to hear the rest of that sentence


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I can't wait to hear the rest of that sentence


Me neither


----------



## grabage.trash (Feb 27, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> You can kill my face, you say?
> Mmm--with your razor-sharp wit, no doubt.
> Interesting.
> I could use a shave, actually.
> Do your worst.



oh, i wouldnt want to knit pick you, which it appears you needed....

you did need a shave. was it for a klondike bar?

oh, i suppose id wear a ridiculous hat and try to look menacing for a klondike bar...


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 27, 2009)

grabage.trash said:


> oh, i wouldnt want to knit pick you, which it appears you needed....
> 
> you did need a shave. was it for a klondike bar?
> 
> oh, i suppose id wear a ridiculous hat and try to look menacing for a klondike bar...


 
can I haz that klondike bar :3


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 27, 2009)

hello dar,
i think we should be calling these kinks, since fetishes are things you "need" to feel aroused and kinks are just things you find hot every now and then.

my socially unacceptable kink list 8D :

*vore
age play/cubs
furry footpaws (not human feet, ew)
bdsm
ponygirls!
tickling
anal
pegging
rubber/jello furs
fursuits
human objectification roleplay*


----------



## seth_foxen (Feb 28, 2009)

*ahem*

-Licking (anywhere, doesn't have to be in a private are, just anywhere)
-Cum (not gay, my own )
-Vampire-?ism? (relatively new, mainly just getting my blood out, not much for drinking it myself)
-Consensual Sex (best way if you all agree!)
-Hair (the longer the better!)

Well, that about it.


----------



## cutterfl (Feb 28, 2009)

Absinthe said:


> My fetish is reading about other people's fetishes on fur forums while being lashed by leather whips by a non-denominational Satanist who is also a member of the Illuminati.
> 
> OH GODS IT HURTS SO GOOD!


 
Satanists have denominations?  I cant imagine satanists having disagreements over policy or saying one form is too aberrant.  Oh we're the tea time and sunday party satanists and they....they are the sacrifice babys in the woods satanists (of colorado)


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 28, 2009)

cutterfl said:


> Satanists have denominations?  I cant imagine satanists having disagreements over policy or saying one form is too aberrant.  Oh we're the tea time and sunday party satanists and they....they are the sacrifice babys in the woods satanists (of colorado)



The Tea Time and Sunday Party Satanists are a morally destitute modernized commercial denomination. The Colorado Sacrifice Babies in the Woods Satanists aren't all that much better, whereas the North Dakota  Sacrifice Babies in the Woods Satanists are fine upstanding folks, examples to Satanists everywhere IMO :V .


----------



## DodgeAMD (Feb 28, 2009)

I think I'm in a good place with my fetishes now. I think I've got enough to be going on with.

Feet/paws - first and foremost, this is probably the fetish I had first. I seriously cannot remember a time when I wasn't turned on my the thought of bare feet/paws and even more so my the notion of smelling them, kissing them, licking them. Supposedly its the most common fetish in the world. Before I had the internet and didn't know that it was sort-of normal to have a fetish or two, I used to think there was something seriously wrong with me when I'd get turned on by seeing my friends barefoot in the changing rooms or doing indoor PE. I come from a really religious family so I never dared to bring it up. Thank the heavens for the internet!

Bondage - Again, as with the feet, I really cannot remember when thinking about being tied up or tying somebody else up didn't seriously turn me on. You can get as sophisticated with your methods and restraints as you like, the tighter the tie, the better. Though I normally prefer a spread-eagle arrangement if we're using ties, chains etc. Other than that, I really love stocks which leads me on to my next fetish:

Tickling - Being tied up and tickled on my feet is probably my all-time best fantasy. Especially if how I'm being restrained is a set of stocks. Bring out the electric toothbrushes, the feathers and those hairbrushes with the plastic balls on the ends of the prongs. 

Submission - I've always been a sub, thoroughly so. I CAN dom but my heart's never really in it. You don't get tied up and teased all that often if you're a dom.

Rubber/PVC outfits - Not essential but I do like them a whole lot. Expensive though.

Gags - If you tie somebody up, always best to be gagged. My all-time favourite gag is when my BF will specially wear his socks for a week or so, then one of them gets rolled up and goes in my mouth, that's taped up properly, then the other is taped just under my nose while he goes to work tickling me and makes sure I'm taking nice deep breaths. 

Roleplay forced - Playing the innocent straight kidnap victim who's forced into a sexual encounter with a horny gay man might not be everybody's cup of tea. And while I'd never condone actual rape, when it's all consensual roleplaying I see no harm in fantasy.

There's probably loads of others that would get me going, I'll add them when they comes to mind.


----------



## grabage.trash (Feb 28, 2009)

Adammaxdavies said:


> I think I'm in a good place with my fetishes now. I think I've got enough to be going on with.
> 
> Feet/paws - ..... Thank the heavens for the internet!
> 
> ...




seems like youd be fun to play with.

i seriously dont think heaven had anything to do with the net; considering whats on it.

being a sub can be fun, to be kept at the brink of orgasm, to edge for minutes at a time is one of the most wonderful feelings the human body is capable of. the only thing that approaches it is the feeling you get when you can keep a partner like that...

i've never done tickling in real life or in a yiff rp, though i would like to try it.

submission is great, but i do love challenges. if you sub, its so much fun to mess with your dom, and surprise them. it also makes them work harder to dominate you, making for more inventive sessions. as a dom, who wants to screw a log? i want to conqure the fire in my subs...

gags- i dont really use them. i think its a lot of fun to either beg, or make someone beg. there are few things more gratifying than to hear how good you made your partner feel and to have them beg for more.

forced rp. ive done a few of these. theyre tough to get just right, but they can be so much fun.


----------



## grabage.trash (Feb 28, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> can I haz that klondike bar :3



well it all depends. what would you do for it?


----------



## Adrimor (Feb 28, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> hello dar,
> i think we should be calling these kinks, since fetishes are things you "need" to feel aroused and kinks are just things you find hot every now and then.



You think stupidly =V


			
				Dictionary.com said:
			
		

> fetish - 8 dictionary results
> fetâ‹…ish  [fet-ish, fee-tish]  Show IPA
> â€“noun
> 1.	an object regarded with awe as being the embodiment or habitation of a potent spirit or as having magical potency.
> ...





			
				The American Heritage Dictionary said:
			
		

> fetÂ·ish also fetÂ·ich      (fÄ›t'Ä­sh, fÄ“'tÄ­sh)  Pronunciation Key
> n.
> An object that is believed to have magical or spiritual powers, especially such an object associated with animistic or shamanistic religious practices.
> An object of unreasonably excessive attention or reverence: made a fetish of punctuality.
> ...


(Emphases are mine in both cases.)

Now, as far as PARAPHILIAS:


			
				Dictionary.com said:
			
		

> parâ‹…aâ‹…philâ‹…iâ‹…a  [par-uh-fil-ee-uh]  Show IPA
> â€“noun Psychiatry. a type of mental disorder characterized by a preference for or obsession with unusual sexual practices, as pedophilia, sadomasochism, or exhibitionism.





			
				The American Heritage Dictionary said:
			
		

> parÂ·aÂ·philÂ·iÂ·a      (pÄr'É™-fÄ­l'Ä“-É™, -fÄ“l'yÉ™)  Pronunciation Key
> n.   Any of a group of psychosexual disorders characterized by sexual fantasies, feelings, or activities involving a nonhuman object, a nonconsenting partner such as a child, or pain or humiliation of oneself or one's partner. Also called sexual deviation.
> par'aÂ·phil'iÂ·ac n.



Now, stupid people, there are the definitions. Kindly shut the fuck up, as it is people like you who are killing the English language.

</rant>



grabage.trash said:


> oh, i wouldnt want to knit pick you, which it appears you needed....
> 
> you did need a shave. was it for a klondike bar?
> 
> oh, i suppose id wear a ridiculous hat and try to look menacing for a klondike bar...


I can see why you feel the need to kill every funny joke you encounter.


----------



## DodgeAMD (Feb 28, 2009)

grabage.trash said:


> seems like youd be fun to play with.
> 
> i seriously dont think heaven had anything to do with the net; considering whats on it.
> 
> ...



No, heaven probably has nothing to do with the net. From the people that think they're going to heaven though, I really don't want to go anywhere near it. With all the self-righteous egos in there I doubt there'd be room.

If you haven't tried tickling then you really should. Either giving or taking it is a wonderful feeling in hindsight. During the actual session you normally feel like you just want to die rather than endure another second. But that's half the fun. If you don't feel like that for at least more than half of the tickling then you're not having it done right. 

and you've touched on another of my fetishes that I forgot to mention. I didn't know edging was the word, I thought it had something to do with rimming. But being kept on the bring of orgasm without being alowed to cum, or just being denied altogether is both ecstacy and agony all at the same time. When you finally get to cum, it's probably the best cum you'll ever have. But I've been left for over twelve hours or more by my BF who had me handcuffed, gagged me, turned on a cock vibrator whilst I had on a cock cage and went off to work. Best thing ever when he came home and released me. But I doubt I'd really volunteer for that length of time again.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 28, 2009)

http://rh.greydawn.net/browse.php?c=Chris Shatterfrost

That pretty much explains my character, but in real life I am pretty vanilla except for a few kinks/fetishes.


----------



## Authur (Mar 1, 2009)

Lesee...partial to full invisibility, body part removal(includes goreless headless), body expansion(not the fattening kind), shapeshifting, general sexy wackiness, musclefur, all sex types, polymorphs...basically everything that's not sacreligious or just plain sick. I love wacky shit. ^_^  Especially cheshire stuffs...


----------



## IWP (Mar 3, 2009)

Girls in blue hoodies are a huge unusual turn on for me.


----------



## Rustic Fox Akio (Mar 3, 2009)

I love my collar to death. I always wear a leash on it too incase I'm hanging around with some girls. It's great when they pull and tug on it, unaware that it's a fetish of mine. xD The looks on their faces when I tell them is awesome.

Another thing I'm really into are girls dressed up in sexy gothic clothing... like skirts... belted sleeveless top... fish net.... high, belted boots.... things like that. I don't know why... but good god it makes the girl look so much cuter... maybe even sexier.

One more thing that I enjoy is not being able to see what a girl is doing.
"What do you mean, Aki?"
Here is what I mean: blindfolds. I like the suspense, patiently awaiting her next touch.

Pretty normal fetishes, I guess... although I have a few that I'm not sure if I'm allowed to share/I want to share. >///>;

EDIT: What the hell, I'll throw a few more up, since I read a few of the other posts...

I love hearing a girl moan, gasp, breathe heavily... no idea why. i love the sound. If she squeaks, thats just as good, if not better.

I'm into bondage... I love being tied up, but there are alot of times when I wanna move my body.

I am very submissive, but I can be dom too. It's tricky for me to be dom though... I have such a hard time making the first move, mostly because I don't wanna be like.... embarrassed if she doesn't actually want it.

And while I would never do this, the idea of "rape" has always made me yiffy.

Always.

I'll add more later. I'm tired as hell.


----------



## Takun (Mar 3, 2009)

...furries?

(omg check that guy out, he's a sick fucker)

(What the hell dude?)

(*pukes*)


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 3, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> ...furries?
> 
> (omg check that guy out, he's a sick fucker)
> 
> ...



Despicable >:[ .


----------



## grabage.trash (Mar 3, 2009)

Adammaxdavies said:


> No, heaven probably has nothing to do with the net. From the people that think they're going to heaven though, I really don't want to go anywhere near it. With all the self-righteous egos in there I doubt there'd be room.
> 
> If you haven't tried tickling then you really should. Either giving or taking it is a wonderful feeling in hindsight. During the actual session you normally feel like you just want to die rather than endure another second. But that's half the fun. If you don't feel like that for at least more than half of the tickling then you're not having it done right.
> 
> and you've touched on another of my fetishes that I forgot to mention. I didn't know edging was the word, I thought it had something to do with rimming. But being kept on the bring of orgasm without being alowed to cum, or just being denied altogether is both ecstacy and agony all at the same time. When you finally get to cum, it's probably the best cum you'll ever have. But I've been left for over twelve hours or more by my BF who had me handcuffed, gagged me, turned on a cock vibrator whilst I had on a cock cage and went off to work. Best thing ever when he came home and released me. But I doubt I'd really volunteer for that length of time again.




now i really want to try tickling...

yeah, rimming is oral stimulation to the anus. ive heard being held close to orgasm called edging, but ive also heard approaching someones boundaries and trying to get to the edge of what they consider aceptable as 'edge play.'

twelve hours! wow, you must have blown! i dont know if i could take 12 hours myself, but it sounds like it might be fun to take a couple of hours that way...


----------



## grabage.trash (Mar 3, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> You think stupidly =V
> ...
> I can see why you feel the need to kill every funny joke you encounter.



well, it is a better and more socially acceptable past time than trolling....


----------



## Adrimor (Mar 3, 2009)

Authur said:


> Lesee...partial to full invisibility, body part removal(includes goreless headless), body expansion(not the fattening kind), shapeshifting, general sexy wackiness, musclefur, all sex types, polymorphs...basically everything that's not sacreligious or just plain sick. I love wacky shit. ^_^  Especially cheshire stuffs...


Invisibility?
...you mean invincibility, right? =P
Also, define "sacreligious", please.
A lot of religions have gods who are either implicitly or explicitly phallic in origin.
And ball-worship is a fairly common kink, too, AFAIK.



grabage.trash said:


> well, it is a better and more socially acceptable past time than trolling....


I'm trolling, you say?
Hm. Fetishes must be pretty serious business if my little jokes annoy you.
You see, child, trolling is posting things _with the intent to be annoying._
Making jokes is posting things with the intent to be funny.
I make jokes.
You kill jokes.
Killing jokes is annoying.
Ergo, *you* are the one trolling.
Now, kindly die in a humiliating and degrading manner, so that people can actually derive some modicum of amusement from your death. Your life clearly lacks the capacity for providing even the briefest of smirks.


----------



## Takun (Mar 3, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Despicable >:[ .



Sorry Whitenoise =(


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 3, 2009)

Rustic Fox Akio said:


> fetishes





Rustic Fox Akio said:


> Times i've been yiffed: 0



how do you know you like these things? o-o



AdriNoMa said:


> Ergo, *you* are the one trolling.
> Now, kindly die in a humiliating and degrading manner, so that people can actually derive some modicum of amusement from your death. Your life clearly lacks the capacity for providing even the briefest of smirks.



because big vocabulary and word arrangement mean a lot in a fetish thread, right? Jeez, just stop. please.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 3, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Sorry Whitenoise =(



All of you should be sorry for everything you say and do, we'll see who's laughing come tax time :[ .


----------



## Adrimor (Mar 3, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> how do you know you like these things? o-o


You don't have to eat at McDonald's to know they serve Big Macs.



> because big vocabulary and word arrangement mean a lot in a fetish thread, right? Jeez, just stop. please.


Force of habit. Sue me.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 3, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> All of you should be sorry for everything you say and do, we'll see who's laughing come tax time :[ .



You just love this thread don't you? Every time I see it you always show up as the last poster so I just have to read it. Damn you!


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 3, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> You just love this thread don't you? Every time I see it you always show up as the last poster so I just have to read it. Damn you!



I really do :] , also I miss you, please post more :V .


----------



## Rustic Fox Akio (Mar 3, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> how do you know you like these things? o-o




Because it was early when I made the signature and I missed the 1 key. >>;
Also, meant yiffed via msg.

How many times I've yiffed IRL though (while few) is none of your business.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 3, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I really do :] , also I miss you, please post more :V .



I know! I don't know what's wrong with me I just feel so out of it recently, I don't have anything thats worth posting even by my standards. What did I used to post about? y'know... back when I was cool.

Also.. stop making me blush.

On topic: I know what your fetish is, it's $ENV{'REMOTE_FETISH'}


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 3, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I know! I don't know what's wrong with me I just feel so out of it recently, I don't have anything thats worth posting even by my standards. What did I used to post about? y'know... back when I was cool.
> 
> *Also.. stop making me blush.*
> 
> On topic: I know what your fetish is, it's $ENV{'REMOTE_FETISH'}



No I won't stop doing that, also you're over thinking, just say stuff. I never think before I talk and look how awesome I am :V .

By the way I am a lame ass, what does "$ENV{'REMOTE_FETISH'}" mean :V ?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 3, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> You don't have to eat at McDonald's to know they serve Big Macs.
> 
> 
> Force of habit. Sue me.



force of habit my ass. i write like that at times too, and it's not something you do accidentally. jeez.


----------



## DodgeAMD (Mar 3, 2009)

grabage.trash said:


> now i really want to try tickling...
> 
> yeah, rimming is oral stimulation to the anus. ive heard being held close to orgasm called edging, but ive also heard approaching someones boundaries and trying to get to the edge of what they consider aceptable as 'edge play.'
> 
> twelve hours! wow, you must have blown! i dont know if i could take 12 hours myself, but it sounds like it might be fun to take a couple of hours that way...



*A couple of hours is fine, but I ached for days after that marathon session. I blew furiously, indeed, as you would expect. We've come to an understanding now that it never happens again for that ammount of time. I don't believe he'll adhere to that for a second.
Deffinitely try tickling if you can, it's amazing. If you find that you're not getting a reaction (or you're not all that ticklish) thenm do it right after orgasm. I seriously can't describe how much more ticklish you are just after you've cum. 
*


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 3, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> No I won't stop doing that, also you're over thinking, just say stuff. I never think before I talk and look how awesome I am :V .
> 
> By the way I am a lame ass, what does "$ENV{'REMOTE_FETISH'}" mean :V ?



Oh that was my lame attempt at being on topic but not actually saying anything. I didn't think, I just said it. If $ENV{'REMOTE_ADDR'} is your ip address & assuming you have your fetish stored as an environmental variable on your computer, I could get it from that. :? yeah I should stop talking and go to bed.


----------



## Adrimor (Mar 3, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> force of habit my ass. i write like that at times too, and it's not something you do accidentally. jeez.


That's the Fallacy of Composition, for one thing.
Also, habit != accidental.
Nobody _accidentally_ lights a cigarette, either.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 3, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Oh that was my lame attempt at being on topic but not actually saying anything. I didn't think, I just said it. If $ENV{'REMOTE_ADDR'} is your ip address & assuming you have your fetish stored as an environmental variable on your computer, I could get it from that. :? yeah I should stop talking and go to bed.



You are so freaking cute  , I should probably get to bed too. Remember what I said, think less, post more :V .


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 3, 2009)

My fetish is tax audits.

Hey there, Whitenoise.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 3, 2009)

Easog said:


> My fetish is tax audits.
> 
> Hey there, Whitenoise.



Hello Easog, I couldn't help but notice you haven't filed your tax returns. This is unacceptable, I'm afraid you'll have to be punished :V .


----------



## grabage.trash (Mar 4, 2009)

Adammaxdavies said:


> *A couple of hours is fine, but I ached for days after that marathon session. I blew furiously, indeed, as you would expect. We've come to an understanding now that it never happens again for that ammount of time. I don't believe he'll adhere to that for a second.
> Deffinitely try tickling if you can, it's amazing. If you find that you're not getting a reaction (or you're not all that ticklish) thenm do it right after orgasm. I seriously can't describe how much more ticklish you are just after you've cum.
> *



i can tickle myself, but its not all that fun cause i can never seem to really push it. id have to get a partner to do it, and thats a different story. never tried it right after an orgasm. that sounds fun.


----------



## Adrimor (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey, since we're all furries here, does the missionary position count?


----------



## Takun (Mar 14, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> Hey, since we're all furries here, does the missionary position count?



Sick fuck.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 14, 2009)

Since I know a few people who are interested in a lesbian's fetishes... :V

Non-erotic nudity (I know, odd)
Predator/prey or owner/pet or master/slave (pretty much the same thing)
Bondage
Edgeplay
Bloodplay/vampirism/biting
Blushing (or obvious arousal)
Affection (do you know how hard that is to find in a furry sex scene? >:[ )
Younger/older (yes, lolicon, cub, whatever)
Clothed (or wearing only pants or only a shirt)
Paws/feetpads 


Eh, pretty tame with a few exceptions.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 15, 2009)

Aside from the fact that I'm into dragons (a shock to everyone, I'm sure) the stuff I'm into's pretty tame:

legs
feet
anklets (see a trend here?)

long hair
red hair (never dated a red head, ironically)

Not really a fetish, but a MUST for any relationship I'm in:
VERY frequent cuddling


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 15, 2009)

Shyness and eyes turn me on.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 15, 2009)

i have a fetish for the mentally insane, all wrapped up in straitjackets. yum.

oh, and furries too, i guess. furries are kinda cool.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 15, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> i have a fetish for the mentally insane, all wrapped up in straitjackets. yum.
> 
> oh, and furries too, i guess. furries are kinda cool.



Doesn't the first one imply the second?


----------



## grabage.trash (Mar 18, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> i have a fetish for the mentally insane, all wrapped up in straitjackets. yum.
> 
> oh, and furries too, i guess. furries are kinda cool.



crazy people do some crazy stuff. now im picturing furs and straight jackets and doctors in white coats in white rooms... then the killer bunehs and evil little gnomes...


----------



## Adrimor (Mar 18, 2009)

grabage.trash said:


> crazy people do some crazy stuff. now im picturing furs and straight jackets and doctors in white coats in white rooms... then the killer bunehs and evil little gnomes...


If that's the first thing that comes to mind when you think of "crazy", you may have been watching too many clips from _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_.
Though I must admit, Frank es un conejo diablo, tambiÃ©n.


----------



## grabage.trash (Mar 18, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> If that's the first thing that comes to mind when you think of "crazy", you may have been watching too many clips from _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_.
> Though I must admit, Frank es un conejo diablo, tambiÃ©n.



little gnomes... that and all the possibilities with shock therapy...


----------



## Adrimor (Mar 18, 2009)

grabage.trash said:


> little gnomes... that and all the possibilities with shock therapy...


_ It's very peaceful and relaxing, just drifting back and watching the press-go capes twiddle their thumbs upon squares and squares of Hollywood assassinations.  Whales, my good fellow, simply whales of sponged scribbles!  If one were to catalogue and identify this motley assortment of watched Indonesian lighthouse, Mr. Kenneth, why, I fear it would demolish all expectations of the great vowel beyond!  But until the crystalline battalion is arriving forthwith, it will be necessary to cover the tracks of the albino inferior.  Phone booths have got us outclassed at every Irish turn, I assure you--or at least I would, if I were not inundated with crabbed correspondences from the grimy osmosis vendors.
_
THAT is craziness, in the form of delirious babbling. Your concept is clichÃ© =P


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 18, 2009)

My fetishes are boring 

Exhibitionism and furfaggotry.


----------



## Adrimor (Mar 18, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Exhibitionism and furfaggotry.


They're also possible IRL and don't involve torture.
Hell yeah. Pound it.
-=extends fist=-


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 18, 2009)

Eh I guess in theory, but fursuits scare me and I will NEVER EVER have the courage to have sex while being watched -_-


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 18, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Eh I guess in theory, but fursuits scare me and I will NEVER EVER have the courage to have sex while being watched -_-



Well at least your hand doesn't have eyes.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 18, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Well at least your hand doesn't have eyes.



Hehe


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 18, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Doesn't the first one imply the second?



very touche...


----------



## Adrimor (Mar 18, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Eh I guess in theory, but fursuits scare me and I will NEVER EVER have the courage to have sex while being watched -_-


Same here*. So what?

*Well, mainly, I'd just rather not get arrested for indecent exposure. That sort of thing lands you in the cell with Bubba, after all.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 18, 2009)

Eh well it doesn't have to be public, but still I wouldn't feel comfortable doing it. I can have fantasies though


----------



## Adrimor (Mar 19, 2009)

Um, the idea of exhibitionism is for it to be public, hence "exhibit"...

Then again, the definition of "public" might be a bit unclear in this sort of situation.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 19, 2009)

No... there just has to be someone watching. Doesn't have to be a whole crowd.


----------



## Adrimor (Mar 19, 2009)

Then it's not public >.>

As far as I know, "public" means you're in an area where anybody nearby could watch. Doesn't mean more than one or two people _are,_ but it does imply that more would be able to.

I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 19, 2009)

What I'm saying is that exhibitionism doesn't require that you be in public, just that some people could be/are watching.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 20, 2009)

Not my thing. |D


----------



## Adrimor (Mar 20, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Not my thing. |D


Ahh, so you're "down with OPP", eh?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 21, 2009)

See avatar. :3


----------



## Adrimor (Mar 21, 2009)

That seems to be more of an answer to "do you have a sense of humor?"


----------



## grabage.trash (Mar 21, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Eh I guess in theory, but fursuits scare 	me and I will NEVER EVER have the courage to have sex while being 	watched -_-





Bunneh45 said:


> No... there just has to be someone 	watching. Doesn't have to be a whole crowd.


	you can have your cake and eat it too. have you and a partner 	build special fur-suits specifically for yiff. since it is yours and 	you built it with your own hands with your partner, it should take 	some of the scare out of it. 	
	since its only for yiff it can help to make you feel safer. no 	one will ever see the suits but you and your partner. since it will 	also cover much of you it will give you anonymity. 	
	then film yourselves in the act. just knowing your being filmed 	might be the greatest sexual rush for you. you can then keep the 	film private or destroy it later. its a form of exhibitionism that 	is relatively safe from possible repercussions. the camera isnt a 	person but in the back of your mind you will know that you can 	either watch it with your partner, share it with the world, or 	destroy it. since you know you can destroy it you should get some 	more courage, while enjoying the rush out of contemplating the other 	options.


----------



## grabage.trash (Mar 21, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> Hey, since we're all furries here, does 	the missionary position count?



	good point. give the man a bone... 	


AdriNoMa said:


> _It's very peaceful and relaxing, just 	drifting back and watching the press-go capes twiddle their thumbs 	upon squares and squares of Hollywood assassinations. Whales, my 	good fellow, simply whales of sponged scribbles! If one were to 	catalogue and identify this motley assortment of watched Indonesian 	lighthouse, Mr. Kenneth, why, I fear it would demolish all 	expectations of the great vowel beyond! But until the crystalline 	battalion is arriving forthwith, it will be necessary to cover the 	tracks of the albino inferior. Phone booths have got us outclassed 	at every Irish turn, I assure you--or at least I would, if I were 	not inundated with crabbed correspondences from the grimy osmosis 	vendors.
> _
> THAT is craziness, in the form of delirious 	babbling. Your concept is clichÃ© =P



but the 	gnomes have come on the steeds of the rainbows. the sun is shining 	but it is so dark where the lolicons are. i must see my blindness 	and i must say my outrage at finding floor on my floor. 	
	we all can do some measure of insane blathering. yes i was 	clichÃ©, but i also didnt want to terrify people with my 	insanity. 	


Bunneh45 said:


> My fetishes are boring  	:sad:
> 
> Exhibitionism 	and furfaggotry.





AdriNoMa said:


> Same here*. So what?
> 
> *Well, mainly, I'd just rather not get arrested for indecent exposure. That sort of thing lands you in the cell with Bubba, after all.




	that can be done legally. exhibitionism involves wanting others 	to watch your genitals. it doesn't have to be in a public place. 	many people film themselves engaged in sexual intercourse to watch 	or show to friends and sexual partners later. many find this very 	stimulating. others put it on the web on websites like x-tube. 	others will invite friends or strangers to watch them engage in 	various sexual activities in hotel rooms. 	
	fur suiting is a difficult one and an easy one at the same time. 	since it will often involve your face being hidden, many people feel 	liberated to engage in more extreme behaviors then they might 	otherwise.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 21, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> That seems to be more of an answer to "do you have a sense of humor?"



It's as dry as the Sahara.


----------



## darkestwulf (Mar 22, 2009)

http://rh.greydawn.net/browse.php?c=Darkestwulf

got one!


----------



## Adrimor (Mar 22, 2009)

Shadow said:


> It's as dry as the Sahara.


Well, that _would _explain all the sand in your ass...


----------



## Shadow (Mar 22, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> Well, that _would _explain all the sand in your ass...



It has been giving me a rash as of late.


----------



## Elite723 (Mar 23, 2009)

Accidental Nudity as said by the other guy
werewolf girls
half human half animal


----------



## Arreku (Mar 24, 2009)

as alot of flamers here know, I'm totally into cub


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 24, 2009)

Arreku said:


> as alot of flamers here know, I'm totally into cub



i don't think they were attacking you for your cub fetish as much as they were for the babytalk.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 25, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> i don't think they were attacking you for your cub fetish as much as they were for the babytalk.



It was both to a degree, but mostly the fact that he was too lazy to read the forum rules and too much a whiny crybaby twat to shut the fuck up about it after we corrected him :V .


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 25, 2009)

My main fetish is not telling people what my fetishes are.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 25, 2009)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> My main fetish is not telling people what my fetishes are.



shut up and get in the party.


----------



## Chronic (Mar 25, 2009)

-Biting
-Needles
-Bondage
-Tails
-Paws
-TF
-Vore (both soft and hard)

I regret nothing.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 25, 2009)

-Elbows
-Airplane engines
-Left


----------



## Chronic (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh murr, airplanes.

I forgot to mention insanity.


----------



## China-Kitty (Mar 25, 2009)

My fetishes:
bathing/showering (especially with couples, gay or straight)
couples eating or licking food off their bodies, similar to the human sushi bar
pregnancy (not including mpreg and unbirthing)
light bondage
oral sex


----------



## grabage.trash (Mar 25, 2009)

China-Kitty said:


> My fetishes:
> bathing/showering (especially with couples, gay or straight)
> couples eating or licking food off their bodies, similar to the human sushi bar
> pregnancy (not including mpreg and unbirthing)
> ...



that is quite a list. i must say that i had forgotten about some of those glorious ideas.

but i must say that being fed by another partner, especially off of their body, is a particularly stimulating concept, and a fetish that i should have listed.


----------



## Silver-DragonWolf (Mar 26, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Pretty much everyone here is a disgusting faggot, and they still try to say there's more to furries then retarded fetishes  .



Oh yeah? And what about the straight and bi girls on here huh? What'sa matter? You MAD cause daddy rapes you? GROW UP!!!! No body wants to here you bitch!!!!


----------



## Silver-DragonWolf (Mar 26, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I have a furry-hate fetish. Every time Whitenoise says something bad about furries I get an erection.




BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! Now THAT's funny! Good job


----------



## Silver-DragonWolf (Mar 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Beating up girly boys and smash fags.




Really? Because I have a straight man and theres no issues there... You must be insecure? Still in the closet huh? Don't hate, you don't have to hide it here! ;D

Aw SNAP!!!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 26, 2009)

Phineas said:


> -Elbows
> -Airplane engines
> -Left


 
^ best fetishes evah


----------



## Silver-DragonWolf (Mar 26, 2009)

Tycho said:


> ...Since when was autofellatio considered purely gay?



My fiance has had his werewolf dreams doing auto fellacio... No fears there he's straight also!


----------



## Silver-DragonWolf (Mar 26, 2009)

Quiet269 said:


> Since anything involving anal was gay. Duh.



Are you KIDDING?! Ok, I can't hold back ANYMORE!!! I'm only HALF way through reading all the posts in this thread and NOT A SINGLE PERSON has mentioned PEGGING?! I Love it!!! Gets me HOT!!!! With a toy meant to be used by both partners (better than a ""double header") ie: Feeldoes and Shares make AWESOME TOYS!!!!! And it wasn't even my idea and never would have been if it wasn't for my STRAIGHT fiance!!!! So HAH to all of you!!!

Theres a longer list, but Herms, REAL herms make me hot too! X3 I could never pass up the best of both worlds!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 26, 2009)

Silver-DragonWolf said:


> Are you KIDDING?! Ok, I can't hold back ANYMORE!!! I'm only HALF way through reading all the posts in this thread and NOT A SINGLE PERSON has mentioned PEGGING?! I Love it!!! Gets me HOT!!!! With a toy meant to be used by both partners (better than a ""double header") ie: Feeldoes and Shares make AWESOME TOYS!!!!! And it wasn't even my idea and never would have been if it wasn't for my STRAIGHT fiance!!!! So HAH to all of you!!!
> 
> Theres a longer list, but Herms, REAL herms make me hot too! X3 I could never pass up the best of both worlds!


 
I have no clue what you are talking about :|


----------



## Silver-DragonWolf (Mar 26, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I missed you so much  welcome back!
> 
> OT: *fap fap fap*



I love your sass!!! Becareful, I think Whitenoise likes it too....


----------



## Silver-DragonWolf (Mar 26, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> I have no clue what you are talking about :|



How do you mean?


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 26, 2009)

Silver-DragonWolf said:


> How do you mean?


Pegging, I honestly don't know what that is :\


----------



## Silver-DragonWolf (Mar 26, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Pegging, I honestly don't know what that is :\



To put it simply, woman puts on a dildo/strap on/strapless strap (personal fav!) or other variety of toy and gives it to her man... Sweet, sweet lovin! Equal opportunities for everyone in that way...


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 26, 2009)

Silver-DragonWolf said:


> To put it simply, woman puts on a dildo/strap on/strapless strap (personal fav!) or other variety of toy and gives it to her man... Sweet, sweet lovin! Equal opportunities for everyone in that way...


 
ok...I think I should of just kept quiet but hey if you like then thats all good X3


----------



## Silver-DragonWolf (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey, I'm not knocking anyone else's fetishes just because I'm not comfortable with them... just don't ask me to draw it or get involved and we're all good! I didn't even BOTHER posting any of my other fetishes.... Just thought I'd throw something in there that I KNOW is out in the fandom, but no one mentioned it HERE yet... (ie:  pegging)


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 26, 2009)

Silver-DragonWolf said:


> Oh yeah? And what about the straight and bi girls on here huh? What'sa matter? You MAD cause daddy rapes you? GROW UP!!!! No body wants to here you bitch!!!!



If you'd read this entire thread you'd know better than to take the things I say seriously, also I'll have you know I'll just as happily call a straight or bisexual girl a faggot, I think you may have misinterpreted my use of the term :V .


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 26, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> If you'd read this entire thread you'd know better than to take the things I say seriously, also I'll have you know I'll just as happily call a straight or bisexual girl a faggot, I think you may have misinterpreted my use of the term :V .


 
lol whitenoise


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 26, 2009)

Species wise inthe furry world: Squirrels, raccoons, skunks, red panda

skirts (just above knee)
Button up shirts
Glasses
heeled shoes
Food and drink
Light bondage (ropes, cuffs )
Big, fluffy tails
Small boobs
Girls taller than me

Think thats about it.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 26, 2009)

But I like strap-ons -- 

Oh wait

Carry on


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 26, 2009)

furries









yayhuu!


----------



## Auros (Mar 26, 2009)

What bothers me most about fetishes is that it is quite obvious that someone has one by looking at the artwork they produce. The ones that annoy me the most are paw, vore, and fat. Those pictures get old really quickly.


----------



## Takun (Mar 26, 2009)

I DIDN'T MENTION PEGGING BECAUSE I AM AN FAGGOT.

kthx.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 26, 2009)

Auros said:


> What bothers me most about fetishes is that it is quite obvious that someone has one by looking at the artwork they produce. The ones that annoy me the most are paw, vore, and fat. Those pictures get old really quickly.


That Lucario in your icon has some nice paws. I could just eat him up!


----------



## Auros (Mar 26, 2009)

Placebo said:


> That Lucario in your icon has some nice paws. I could just eat him up!


Yeah, and he can KICK someone with those paws if someone were to try that!


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 26, 2009)

Auros said:


> Yeah, and he can KICK someone with those paws if someone were to try that!


But I would like that, I'm into masochism.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 26, 2009)

>500


----------

